# [Sponsored] Arctic Rain



## InitialDriveGTR

So due the success of my Project Rainfall's prototype evaporative coolers, I'm going to build another one, except this time with much higher tolerances in my manufacturing of the parts, as well as new techniques and styles. I'm using a modern case, the new AzzaTek Genesis 9000 in white.

As it sits:






Spoiler: Old Pics






















1) Case Review and Unboxing
2) Motherboard Shield
3) The last photos of Project Rainfall
4) Frame Modifications
5) Paracording and building the custom wire harness
6) Power Supply Painting
7) Building the Bottom Water Cooler
8) Initial Side Panel cutting and Prep Work for the Top Water Cooler
9) Bottom Water Cooler Mounting and Building the Water Reservoir
10) Starting to Build the Top Cooler
11) Updated Mid-plate and Holding Water
12) First Run and Video
13) Almost done machining parts
14) Loop Diagram
15) Finishing the Evaporative Coolers and Video
16) New parts in - Case lighting and Stainless Steel Wool and Video
18) Semi-Final Cooler assembly and leak testing
19) Finalizing Wiring Harness and First tests of Aquaero system and First Full Run

Sponsors:

http://postimage.org/


----------



## axipher

Looking forward to seeing more from this, looks like a pretty nice case to begin with.


----------



## xTristinx

This case i believe is the best compared to my 800D as this is 100 dollars cheaper. Cant wait to see the build mate, good luck!


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Looking forward to seeing more from this, looks like a pretty nice case to begin with.


I think I should progress through the build fairly quickly. I have until the end of the summer to get the coolers finished, but I think I should have them done within two weeks. I work from 6am to 4 pm, have dinner, then pretty much work on my computers the entire night till 1 - 3 am. So I get work done quickly, but man I'm tired.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTristinx*
> 
> This case i believe is the best compared to my 800D as this is 100 dollars cheaper. Cant wait to see the build mate, good luck!


Thanks, I can't wait to start ripping it apart.

I will also be buying a Sabertooth Z77 and will paint the thermal cover white. I'm planning on machining my own custom waterblocks for the motherboard, and one GTX670 with full face water block. A second GTX670 eventually.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

This should be good, I knew i recognized your username from somewhere, now I realize it was from MOTM! Your last build was awesome and original btw


----------



## barkinos98

i hope you get your sabertooth soon







subbed btw


----------



## shadowhero18

i was looking at buying that case to mod it. you beat me to it.







I'm gonna make sure i'm really paying attention to this one. if you'd be willing to tell us (i know us modders keep some secret surprises), got any other plans for this build besides just the evaporative cooler?


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowhero18*
> 
> i was looking at buying that case to mod it. you beat me to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna make sure i'm really paying attention to this one. if you'd be willing to tell us (i know us modders keep some secret surprises), got any other plans for this build besides just the evaporative cooler?


Dunno. I usually make stuff up as I go along lol.


----------



## FCOS

Loved Rainfall, I'm expecting great things


----------



## shadowhero18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> Dunno. I usually make stuff up as I go along lol.


alright. well count me along for the ride


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

I'm working on getting a CAD drawing of the case from Azza in order to get the coolers all planned out. Think they'll be cool and give that stuff to me even if I agree legally not to give it to anyone else?


----------



## shadowhero18

idk. maybe, maybe not. i was looking for one and i could never find it before! if you do, don't forget to NOT SEND IT TO ME!


----------



## ElevenEleven

Looking forward to photos and your review of the case, as I'm seriously considering getting one. Pretty good deal on ncix at the moment.


----------



## Ecks9T

sub'd. really looking forward to what you have planned for the case.


----------



## vonalka

Looking forward to seeing this build - your last one was awesome









In your last thread when you said project rainfall was complete it sounded like you were dismantling it - is this true? Would seem like such a pity to not have that rig running


----------



## audioholic

Subed for sure


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> Looking forward to seeing this build - your last one was awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your last thread when you said project rainfall was complete it sounded like you were dismantling it - is this true? Would seem like such a pity to not have that rig running


Yeah, Project Rainfall will be dismantled this week. I was trying to work within constraints of not buying as much as possible, but this time i have a little more freedom, epspecially because the hardware is still less than a year old, i don't see the reason to buy all new electronics.

Both coolers from Rainfall are going to be taken apart, re-cut to new dimensions for the 9000, cleaned, polished, and then re-assembled using a more solid method i came up with.

I consider Project Rainfall a learning experience. This one is going to be cool lol


----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowhero18*
> 
> i was looking at buying that case to mod it. you beat me to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna make sure i'm really paying attention to this one. if you'd be willing to tell us (i know us modders keep some secret surprises), got any other plans for this build besides just the evaporative cooler?


Same
It was either this or the shiobi xl white with window


----------



## Segovax

Love evap coolers.


----------



## JockThatCamel

I hope you do something with the side panels, they look messy and a tad ugly. Nice big window would do the trick.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JockThatCamel*
> 
> I hope you do something with the side panels, they look messy and a tad ugly. Nice big window would do the trick.


Current plan is big window with ring of stainless steel cap screws on the panel looking into the case


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

UPS has failed me once again, the case is sitting in the regional distribution center (which is about 3 miles from my house) since last night 9pm, yet they decided not to send it out until tomorrow. I hate that company, they have messed up probably 90% of my personal shipments, and I will never ship anything through UPS that someone bought from me ever again.

On a lighter note, the case weighs 42.60 lbs!


----------



## shadowhero18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> On a lighter note, the case weighs 42.60 lbs!


i see what you did there!


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowhero18*
> 
> i see what you did there!


Honestly, it was unintentional lol

I just ordered 100ft of pure white paracord. Issue now is whether to go with all white sleeving, or to replace all the silver sleeves with white, or replace all the aqua colored sleeves with white. So in other words, Should I go with:

1) All white sleeving
2) White + Silver sleeving
3) White + Aqua sleeving

I'm leaning on 2 or 3.


----------



## vonalka

I voted White & Silver - I think the Silver would be a nice touch and go well with the stainless steel cap screws you are planning to use


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> I voted White & Silver - I think the Silver would be a nice touch and go well with the stainless steel cap screws you are planning to use


Yeah, I was at first going with the aqua + white, but I think now that the white + silver would be so much nicer. Also, for the time being until I get a Sabertooth Z77, I'm going to make my own thermal cover for the motherboard. it will be white.


----------



## vonalka

That sounds very cool!! I told some engineers at Asus that they should consider selling thermal covers for their boards separately, but they didn't think there was any demand for it.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> That sounds very cool!! I told some engineers at Asus that they should consider selling thermal covers for their boards separately, but they didn't think there was any demand for it.


They know there is a demand, they just want it to be exclusive to the sabertooth series to sell more of their more expensive boards. (Imo) I hope to have my thermal cover down tonight. It's gonna be fun figuring this one out.


----------



## Ecks9T

Can't wait to see until you start on it I might get it end of this month and make a fairly sized window for it.


----------



## Bradleynight

Tagging along on this one. If I changed out my case the one is on the top of my list.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Hmmm.......





Also..... Azza sent me the CAD drawing for the top panel. They're awesome and I don't even have the case yet.


----------



## shadowhero18

any other CAD Drawings? what format are they in? .ipt/ .iam or .sldprt/ .sldasm?


----------



## ElevenEleven

That white-blue theme's going to look so good!

Just noticed you're in my state


----------



## sgtSavage

Well by now I hope you got the case, I also had an Issue with uFAIL. Mine was just some ram from new egg, I ended up calling them and picking it up at the distribution center my self. Really Like your other bulid and cant wait to see how this one turns out. BTW where did you get the case from.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtSavage*
> 
> Well by now I hope you got the case, I also had an Issue with uFAIL. Mine was just some ram from new egg, I ended up calling them and picking it up at the distribution center my self. Really Like your other bulid and cant wait to see how this one turns out. BTW where did you get the case from.


The cheapest seems to be at us.ncix.com at the moment, with free shipping and a rebate.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowhero18*
> 
> any other CAD Drawings? what format are they in? .ipt/ .iam or .sldprt/ .sldasm?


That's all I asked for. But it's just a dimensional drawing. But someone there at Azza had to go out of their way to get it for me, so I think that's pretty cool.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> That white-blue theme's going to look so good!
> Just noticed you're in my state


Thanks! and yeah, I work for Bose in Framingham
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtSavage*
> 
> Well by now I hope you got the case, I also had an Issue with uFAIL. Mine was just some ram from new egg, I ended up calling them and picking it up at the distribution center my self. Really Like your other bulid and cant wait to see how this one turns out. BTW where did you get the case from.


UPS can burn for all I care. I always say "UPS! Dropped your package........" (say UPS like oops) And I got the case off newegg. Didn't really shop around but I probably should have
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> The cheapest seems to be at us.ncix.com at the moment, with free shipping and a rebate.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

So this is my review of the Azza Genesis 9000 Full Tower case. I took all photos in high resolution, and I tried getting lots of different angles, so that way anyone else looking to mod this case can get a better idea on what they want to do.

The box is huge. It weighed in at 42.6 lbs, and weighed about the same as project Rainfall wet and loaded, empty.



Duncan likes big boxes. He's not too bright.







This case is massive. The first thing you notice after getting it out of the box and unwrapping it, is the paint. The paint is VERY smooth. I love it, it's one of those powdercoatings that is done very nicely. I personally would have preferred a matte white from the factory, but you can't win em all.











I'm gonna be absolutely miserable cutting this piece up. You have your usual buttons and blinkies, a switch to turn off the case fans and lighting, which I have no idea yet if it turns down the speed of the fans, or if it turns them off. I briefly looked at the circuit board, and all I saw was four diodes and a DPDT push button switch. So it might just switch all the fans over to 5v or something, but I don't know.









Someonez taking pictures! Take pictures of me human! - Dublin



I swear, he is JUST scratching that.





MMMMM Hardware. Your usual junk you get with computer cases. A couple things in there though that you won't be able to get more of, two powdercoated white brackets which I eventually used for mounting my HDD in the lower drive bay space. The other things you don't want to lose are the graphics card supports and the two screw plates for them. Now when I was reading reviews about this case, I thought there was two different styles of graphics card supports. There are four of the same, there is two pre-installed.



You also get that spiffy handle to screw on to your fancy motherboard tray. A quick run through the manual yields no results on what screws to use to mount it, and simply shows you a picture of the handle next to the computer, and then another where it is mysteriously attached. I opted to use thumbscrews that came with the case. On a side note, the little baggie of screws etc. has a bunch of different length and style screws. They really do give you a bunch of choices on what style cap you want to use on the case. I thought that was pretty great, especially for people who forgot to add on the hardware kit to their order.



The side panel looks horrendous. I have no idea what happened here. I figure they did this just to justify a lower selling point. That's the only legit reason I can think of for making a side panel so damn ugly. The blue windows gives you a brilliant view of where your power supply should be, but isn't, and the space for the large 230mm fan looks like the engineer was on the last part, and just said "screw it, lets ship this thing". Seriously Azza, what the heck happened here?





I took the back panel off, and first thing I noticed was the space. You can hear an echo back there (Not really). I'd say there is about 7/8" of clearance back here, and later on when I put in my power supply, it took me maybe 5 seconds to hide and secure my cables. Plenty of places to tie your calbes down to, just wish that Azza gave us stick-on styled tie points, because with a standard ATX motherboard, some of the tie downs are exposed, which for me is a bad thing.





Cables on cables! The cables seem to be your standard computer case gauging, nothing special there. I'd say it would be very hard to mess up this part, as there are no duplicate cables, and everything here has a specific place to go to.





Sweeeeeet, a front mounted power supply. Having this configuration available makes my bottom cooler design possible. You can also throw some drives in there and put your PSU in the back where it usually goes, But unless you can fill all the other drive bays, I don't see any reason to not use it. Picking up and moving the computer once I had started to put parts in it, I noticed that the weight isn't all in the back of the computer. Doesn't make a huge difference to me seeing as how when I'm done with this project, the computer is going to weigh close to 70lbs with the coolers etc, and will have to be transported on a dolly when I go back to school in the fall.







I had to go and look at the box cuz I couldn't remember which way the letter "Z" is supposed to face.





Damn that's pretty. Something I noticed about the top panel is the eSATA connector. They used a connector designed to be used in an enclosure with a different style bezel. IE the eSATA connector should be recessed more, and the hole smaller. I'm 99% sure their reason for this is that they only wanted to use one circuit board for the front IO panel, and having two would have increased costs.













Dual 230mm exhaust fans! The biggest fan I've owned to date is a 120mm fan. So these are a new thing for me.





Over all, even with both side panels off, the frame is VERY solid. You really have to try to get this thing to flex.



Azza, why did you make me spend 15 minutes trying to get this sticker off? This is a huge problem for people like me who are running individual graphics cards. Most motherboards have only one x16 PCIe lane, and rely on SLI or Crossfire to make up for the extra bandwidth being lost by running in x8. I'm not sacrificing my x16 PCIe lane so I can have a slightly better exhaust. Seriously Azza, save yourself the time and money of placing this sticker. NO ONE is going to sacrifice their x16 slot for this.











Here I'm trying to show that the motherboard tray actually has holes to go around the rivets holding the four rails in place. Thre was a small scratch in the paint, but keep in mind this gets covered when the side panel is secured.

**SIDE NOTE** On those pretty rails, I would recommend getting some teflon tape and putting it in the bottom rails, just so you won't get as much scratches from when you are pulling your motherboard tray out every other day just because you can.





The sliding mechanism for the motherboard tray is very nice. The tray lides in and out very smoothly, and the rails are mounted with a close tolerance, which makes it maintain it's sturdiness when pulling out the tray.







The tray itself has some flex to it, but when you put it down on a flat surface or mount your motherboard, it's perfectly fine.









The two bottom 140mm fans are mounted slightly to one side. later on, I found that I can get a 140mm fan mounted in the middle, but only one. A 230mm fan will fit in there too, but there are no pre-drilled holes for that.



Getting stuff mounted to the motherboard tray is easy. I pulled off the GPU support while I was installing the motherboard which made things slightly easier. Getting the GPU supports setup was different, you have to remember that the motherboard is upside down. My hardware installed on the motherboard tray:























Now to get modding. Wish me luck, and if you have any questions or would like a 16 Megapixel shot of anything, shoot me a pm.


----------



## dmanstasiu

1- That is a snazzy case









2- I'm so jealous of all the cable management room in the back. #Antec300Problems


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> 1- That is a snazzy case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2- I'm so jealous of all the cable management room in the back. #Antec300Problems


1) I love it. I'm going to just post pics for now, and I'm going to go back over everything later on. The build quality is great. The side panel looks like the engineer team was hung over.

2) The cable management scheme I have planned is going to be radical. There's enough room for it.

The 9000 is a monster compared to Project Rainfall.









I asked a fellow enthusiast who works in the machine shop to help me out with the coolers:



MORE LATER!


----------



## dmanstasiu

It doesn't seem that bad ...What's the blue thing for, though ?


----------



## ElevenEleven

What is it about cats always photobombing computer photos?







Those pesky little furries, always have to steal the show!
--
Excellent case photos - thank you so much for posting them! I really really like this new case, but the bottom of the front panel--the section with the black mesh for the front-mounted power supply--is just bugging me. Something about it... I want to cover it up with my finger and have the case be everything over that, minus the bottom slab. Been wondering if it'd look better if the white space between the top grill and the bottom would be modded into one long solid radiator.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Frame modifications, as well as painting a few things including the mesh for the front power supply.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> This is the farthest this computer has been built so far:


Well made case :slow-applause

Is the 4-port fan controller stock ?


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Well made case :slow-applause
> Is the 4-port fan controller stock ?


Yeah it is, haven't looked at it yet though. I havent even powered it on or anything yet.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

So. I've got a lot of the measurements I need to get the two coolers from Project Rainfall installed. The top cooler just needs about 1/2" off each side, then re-drill and tap the sides, and the bottom cooler is actually a bigger issue. Right now, it terms of it's footprint, it will sit perfectly on the two rails. Height-wise, it's way too tall to fit between the rails and the top cooler. It needs to be shortened for one thing, and secondly, I have this new piece I had machined. It was originally for something else, but I scrapped the idea and I'd love to use it for this case. It just means re-working everything about the bottom cooler. I honestly think I'll just tray and use it for something else and save myself a whole lot of head ache.

Anyways, here is what I'm leaving tonight off with. The power supply needs a LOT of work, repainting, re-sleeving, etc. and I tink I'm going to flip the rails around again, and use M4 cap screws to secure them instead of rivets, in case I need to flip them around again. Also, I decided to scratch the GTX670. I'm instead going with another N560GTX from MSI, and I'm going to get two full face waterblocks and machine them to the non-reference design. I feel really bad about taking out the top venting, mostly because it looks so cool. But oh well. I'd rather the water be cool than the top panel be cool. I'll figure something out to get that look back though. Goodnight:


----------



## dmanstasiu

Hold on







where is the crazy, angled cooling compartment going?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Photos of the modified-color front, please!


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Hold on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where is the crazy, angled cooling compartment going?


The parts that are angled off from the main cooling tower are getting cut off. Those were only there to support the power supply and to route the power supply's wiring through.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Photos of the modified-color front, please!


Tonight buddy


----------



## wermad

What an eye-catcher of a case! Really tempted to go with one. Though, my air cooler may have some clearance issues. How much space is between the cpu and the edge/panel end of the case?

Subbed


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> What an eye-catcher of a case! Really tempted to go with one. Though, my air cooler may have some clearance issues. How much space is between the cpu and the edge/panel end of the case?
> Subbed


I'm not sure if you mean the side panel or the back panel with IO, but I really doubt that your air cooler won't fit. There is a LOT of room.. Keep in mind that my Project Rainfall (The blue computer in my review) is a full tower case that had my previous evaporative cooler installation.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> I'm not sure if you mean the side panel or the back panel with IO, but I really doubt that your air cooler won't fit. There is a LOT of room.. Keep in mind that my Project Rainfall (The blue computer in my review) is a full tower case that had my previous evaporative cooler installation.


thanks, just looking for the space between the mb tray and the edge of the case (sorry i wasn't specific). Most reviews have a smaller cooler or a water setup. Thanks









Looking forward to more updates


----------



## yanks8981

Subbed. I like this case, but I am unsure if I think its too big. I want a big case, but not a case thats bigger than necessary. I also am unsure if i like all the extra design and stuff on the outside. I'd be sold if it were more simple and sleek, but maybe your build log will inspire me









Quick question, did the case come apart with rivets or screws?


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Subbed. I like this case, but I am unsure if I think its too big. I want a big case, but not a case thats bigger than necessary. I also am unsure if i like all the extra design and stuff on the outside. I'd be sold if it were more simple and sleek, but maybe your build log will inspire me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question, did the case come apart with rivets or screws?


It's riveted together. I replaced some with screws.


----------



## wermad

I'm itching to get this case but no signs of any one stuffing a Silver Arrow or a Nh-d14 in it and I have doubts since there's a 120mm fan for the rear.

Still, a lovely case and looking for more progress on this build









edit: I just asked on their FB page







, waiting on their answer.

double edit:fyi - "Azzatek" on Facebook said it can fit a 200mm tall cpu heatsink.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I'm itching to get this case but no signs of any one stuffing a Silver Arrow or a Nh-d14 in it and I have doubts since there's a 120mm fan for the rear.
> Still, a lovely case and looking for more progress on this build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: I just asked on their FB page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , waiting on their answer.


I think they they honestly made it specifically for water coolers. They made it possible to fit a 480mm rad in the top, and a 360 in the bottom at once, and they advertise that.

USPS delivered the paracord a day early:



And here's what's happening with that. You can also see how the bottom cooler is currently way to big too fit inside the case. I'm going to be performing a lot of modifications to the bottom cooler to incorporate some new machined parts, and also some techniques I've been developing to better cool the falling water. I have a CNC milled plate with a lot of smaller holes packed closely together (Not close enough for the water droplets to connect however).





I'm 84.5% sure that the power supply cables will not be routed though the grommets at all.



This panel is gonna have a lot of work done to it. holes for water line hookups and AMP CPC connectors, as well as being the top of a reservoir. I've got this panel with me right now at work and I'll be punching holes in it after hours. I need to rotate the sliding rails around 180* so I can use the vertical support from the 5.25" drive bays (I still need to cut that part up) to help support the bottom cooler. I have to cut another panel for both sides that will cover the bottom section from the sides. These side panels will also help form that bottom reservoir. These panels are going to be sanded down to nice haze, and then going from the front most part of the case, be painted solid white gradually changing to a perfect clear around where the reservoir will be.





All that blue needs to be sand blasted and then in addition to the cpu waterblock, get painted white.



I finally got the motherboard and it's stand-offs for the motherboard cover set up right. I'm not going to bother cleaning it up as this motherboard is temporary. In two weeks I'm buying a Sabertooth Z77 and two weeks after that a EVGA GTX 670 FTW and waterblock.



I get lots of crazy Ideas when I'm short on sleep..........


----------



## Blaze0303

I loved your last build. Subbed


----------



## ViperRCR

Wow, this is looking good, can't wait to see it finished!

Could you answer me a question?
Will a 420mm (3x140mm) radiator fit in the top area?
I know it can handle a 4x120mm radiator, but I just wanted to see if the mounting holes were there for a 140mm rad.

Greatly appreciate the info in advance


----------



## ElevenEleven

Beautiful! Nothing like a clean white-blue-black combination.


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

This is going to be a great project to watch! Looks great so far.


----------



## Ecks9T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> I think they they honestly made it specifically for water coolers. They made it possible to fit a 480mm rad in the top, and a 360 in the bottom at once, and they advertise that.


wait i thought it was a 480 rad on top then a *240 rad* on the bottom


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecks9T*
> 
> wait i thought it was a 480 rad on top then a *240 rad* on the bottom


240mm. my mistake. Sorry I don't pay attention to radiators anymore









edit: hold on. you CAN fit a 360 rad in the bottom. I just looked.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

HmmmmMMmm...,..........dremel............shiny............







While paint was drying.....finished crimping all the pins for the industrial CPC connectors. The crimping tool I borrowed from my boss goes for $3000







but it's soooooooooooo nice and works on amp connectors, molex. These things make the task of making wiring harnesses so easy. Still probably going to have to shorten some wires and lengthen others. These connectors in addition to the quick-connect fittings for the water loop going to the motherboard tray, allows me to pull the entire tray and then hook it all back up as a test bench without changing anything connected to the motherboard itself. I have all white connectors, I just don't want to scratch them so I'm using regular black ones for now. I have the shields for he bottom half f the connectors, but I still have to put them on. Basically, the PSU side of the connector will be mounted into the polycarbonate panel that separates the bottom and top sections of the case.



Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm..............painted.....like?



Also, here is 3 140mm fans all sitting in the bottom of the case. You need to have a tiny PSU to do this, but it _Is_ possible. And also goes to show a 360 rad will fit there with a small - mid sized PSU. Someone else asked about a 420mm rad on top, I don't know if there are mounting holes, but it should fit.



For anyone that's been wondering why there has been an utter lack of evap cooler goodness, that because I've been trying t design something worthy of the project. Here is the current design, I'm going to be milling the first few parts on the good ol' Bridgeport today. That should give me plenty to do with the coolers this weekend.










It's using some of the old concepts from Project Rainfall, but I still haven't figured out a better method of venting air into the bottom cooler. Wait. Correction, I just thought of one that will work beautifully. Anyways, This cooler uses water channels. You can see the 2" x 1/4" channel going from the plate between the reservoir and bottom cooler, all the way to the top of the top cooler. This channel also connects to a vlave off the top of the bottom cooler, so I can redirect water to just the bottom cooler if I need to.










I'm still working on figuring out what the final water capacity will be, and how I'm going to manage water levels.


----------



## Ecks9T

that's cool a 360rad fits at the bottom. but my psu (cooler master silent gold pro - 1200w) wouldnt fit. and still looking forward to what you have up your sleeves


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecks9T*
> 
> that's cool a 360rad fits at the bottom. but my psu (cooler master silent gold pro - 1200w) wouldnt fit. and still looking forward to what you have up your sleeves


Lol whats up my sleeves? I'm not aware of any surprises lol. Like I said, I make stuff up as I go along, so I guess it's spontaneous surprises!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> Lol whats up my sleeves? I'm not aware of any surprises lol. Like I said, I make stuff up as I go along, so I guess it's spontaneous surprises!


Yay







Btw I followed Rainfall from the beginning and been an avid supporter, and I've been following this one since you first posted







I guess I don't post much but I figure'd I'd come out of the shadows.


----------



## Ecks9T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> Lol whats up my sleeves? I'm not aware of any surprises lol. Like I said, I make stuff up as I go along, so I guess it's spontaneous surprises!


thats even better, it will be like magic


----------



## yutzybrian

sub'd. Can't wait to see the finished product. Also you should check out my club in my sig


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Also, In case anyone is interested, I managed to save Project Rainfall's cooling system. It's panels are all intact (albeit disassembled) and at some point I will rebuild it and use it as a server.

Bottom cooler panels cut, dimensions are within .001" tolerances. Not too shabby if I do say so my self with a table saw meant for wood.



Initial Assembly and test fitting:
















Hmmmmmm... I wonder what these are for...........?



Could they be integrated water supply channels?



I think soooooooo................Anyways, the below photos are all of a test fit. I hadn't gotten around to getting the cooler mounted to the rails yet. With Project Rainfall, I could just stick it in the case and all was fine. IT just sat on the bottom so it was easy to mount. With this bottom cooler on Arctic Rain, IT's going to actually be mounted to the rails with a reservoir hanging down from the middle of that panel.


----------



## audioholic

ooooohhhhhhh.....eeeemmmmmm.....ggggeeeeeeeee!!!!!!

Looking great man!


----------



## dmanstasiu

It doesn't look like what I imagined based on your old sketchups


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> ooooohhhhhhh.....eeeemmmmmm.....ggggeeeeeeeee!!!!!!
> Looking great man!


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> It doesn't look like what I imagined based on your old sketchups


It's only like 40% done, I haven't even finished the bottom cooler, let alone start the top one.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> Thanks!
> It's only like 40% done, I haven't even finished the bottom cooler, let alone start the top one.


From memory, the entire cooling tower was slanted, and had 2-3 levels. Or maybe that's just me ?


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> From memory, the entire cooling tower was slanted, and had 2-3 levels. Or maybe that's just me ?


Ohhh that's Heavy Rain. I bought 3/8" aluminum plating for it, and frankly it weighs over 200lbs right now, and I still need to get the proper tools to machine it. This is more of an in between project. I'm hoping Heavy Rain can be sponsored though sometime this winter or next summer.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Note: I edited the previous update to include comments. I'm trying to manage sleep and work and this, and sometimes I barely have the energy to upload. Plus recently I've been working with cutting other types of plastics, and I managed to find one that when cut with my table saw, releases fumes, which I eventually started wearing a respirator for, but not before I started to get really dizzy confused. But I'm ok now. I think









I wonder what's going here.............







**Select** **DELETE**......the side panel. Obviously still need to finish dremeling a lot. But the bottom cooler is now officially mounted to the case frame. The only thing left to build for the inside of the case is the bottom reservoir that goes between the drive bay and the power supply. Those water channels I mentioned in my last update allow water to flow from the cooler to the reservoir with very little resistance. I redesigned the cooler to have the fan at the top, and a panel that goes down almost to the bottom of the cooler and separates the fan side from the falling water side of the cooler, where it pushes air out from there.This lets me fill the coolers up SIGNIFICANTLY more than Project Rainfall, achieve a better heat capacity, and with the new flow designs for bot coolers, hopefully an equal if not higher cooling performance in a fraction of the size Project Rainfall's were.











I felt so bad cutting this part out. It was one of my favorite parts of the case.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Burp


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw I followed Rainfall from the beginning and been an avid supporter, and I've been following this one since you first posted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I don't post much but I figure'd I'd come out of the shadows.


As far as I know you've been one of my biggest supporters


----------



## ElevenEleven

Ohh you've made an even bigger window than I thought you would! Looks good though. Are you going to finish the edges with some trim or just polish and put glass/acrylic over on the outside, like on Silverstone FT/RV02? I think it'd look cool with a black rubber grommet-like edging, the way it is on Corsair 600T SE.

P.S.: NZXT 2-meter white or blue LED strips would look cool here. I just got one on a good sale from Directron.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Ohh you've made an even bigger window than I thought you would! Looks good though. Are you going to finish the edges with some trim or just polish and put glass/acrylic over on the outside, like on Silverstone FT/RV02? I think it'd look cool with a black rubber grommet-like edging, the way it is on Corsair 600T SE.
> P.S.: NZXT 2-meter white or blue LED strips would look cool here. I just got one on a good sale from Directron.


I have some white trim i'm going tobuse around the edges. The polycarbonate panel os going to be mounted to the backside of the panel afterwards.

Im all set on lighting. I have always designed and soldered my own lighting systems


----------



## shadowhero18

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE clean up that window... the leftover hex mesh was driving me nuts!


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowhero18*
> 
> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE clean up that window... the leftover hex mesh was driving me nuts!


Of course it's getting cleaned up. cleanly cutting a window that large is not that easy though...
...


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> Of course it's getting cleaned up. cleanly cutting a window that large is not that easy though...
> ...


Time to bring out the sandpaper and soapy water









Any details on your lighting system? LEDs? Cathodes?


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Time to bring out the sandpaper and soapy water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any details on your lighting system? LEDs? Cathodes?


soapy water? you mean for wet sanding? I'm new to this stuff.......painting etc... I mean.......

Led's. ~50 - 80 individually controllable white led's.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> soapy water? you mean for wet sanding? I'm new to this stuff.......painting etc... I mean.......
> Led's. ~50 - 80 individually controllable white led's.


LEDs controllable via software?

And yeah, I would wet sand with a 1600-2000 grit sandpaper.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> LEDs controllable via software?
> And yeah, I would wet sand with a 1600-2000 grit sandpaper.


LED's will be controllable via USB and part of my water level management software/hardware.

I suppose I might as well just call this all a nightly update type thing. Here's tonight's:



Got the reservoir built today. It's all sealed up and holds water perfectly fine. I have two quick connect fittings on the bottom so it can be filled without any hoses attached.







You can see the water channel going from the cooler to the reservoir here:





Yeah. That's a sick front end. Need to make a bezel that transitions from the white border to the cooler better.



Can see through it.... I made this cooler fit in the are the original 5.25" drive bays took, so that way I can continue to use all the motherboard securing measures.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

How did i miss this? An intermediary between rainfall and heavy rain?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*
> 
> How did i miss this? An intermediary between rainfall and heavy rain?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> Ohhh that's Heavy Rain. I bought 3/8" aluminum plating for it, and frankly it weighs over 200lbs right now, and I still need to get the proper tools to machine it. This is more of an in between project. I'm hoping Heavy Rain can be sponsored though sometime this winter or next summer.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*


play nice lol

Gonna try to have the bottom cooler functioning tonight.....Still got some tweaks to work out on it though.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

I'm thinking about using fans in the top like this to help vent some of the case air. I would need to take the top cooler and raise it on stand-offs though, which would make the task of mating the output of the top cooler to the input of the bottom cooler even more difficult.



Started to build the top cooler. I wanted to at least have the side walls and the drainage deck built. I took these parts from Project Rainfall, as those 1/2" polycarbonate panels were expensive.



Yup. That's water in there all right. I got carried away though and had a couple leaks going between the vertical section and the horizontal panel. Anyways, upon seeing these leaks, I over reacted and tried dumping out all the water, most of which made it's way cleanly onto the floor.











Out of focus photo......



Out of focus photo......



Ok, my lense's AF is fubar. Time to stop being lazy and use manual focus like I should.



Mmmmmmmm Top cooler.......



Top fans.........



I need to figure out a way to fill in the gap between the plastic and the metal panel and the cooler.









reservoir. It's just hangin out. See what I mean about those fittings?!







Bottom cooler and divider panel supports:



Water channel that failed me, and managed to leak. I did only quickly moun these parts together, and everything still needs to be taken apart and polished before the final assembly so everything is crystal clear. The horizontal divider panel however will be painted gloss white, which is why it's sanded down.



Oh, and I suppose I DO have some surprises coming.









I'm on a business trip next week, so I'll be working on this till friday, but next week no updates as far as I know.


----------



## halcyon-twin

man I like that case! Nice selection and excellent build log!


----------



## bob808

thats looking sweet! you are very creative with your pc watercooling to say the least. This is coming together quickly too-
+rep to you GTR


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halcyon-twin*
> 
> man I like that case! Nice selection and excellent build log!


Thanks a lot!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> thats looking sweet! you are very creative with your pc watercooling to say the least. This is coming together quickly too-
> +rep to you GTR


Thanks! Yeah it's been coming together fast. Friday I'm away for a week, so I'm hoping to catch up on some sleep. I've only managed about 30 hours of sleep over the last two weeks, and I'm starting to feel the effects pretty bad.

Also got some new goodies coming in Friday right before I leave. Let's just say I need to get a flow sensor. That ought to be enough of a hint


----------



## ElevenEleven

Hope you have a good, restful week "off", so you can come back and finish this thing! I'm very excited about seeing the end result.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Hope you have a good, restful week "off", so you can come back and finish this thing! I'm very excited about seeing the end result.


Me too, but I have a feeling I may not meet my 1 month deadline. It will be up and running, but I'm not sure if it will look the way I want it. Tonight I managed to get some work done on the power supply, and that's now mostly squared away. Did some work to the frame as well. Anyways, off to bed.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> Thanks! Yeah it's been coming together fast. Friday I'm away for a week, so I'm hoping to catch up on some sleep. I've only managed about 30 hours of sleep over the last two weeks, and I'm starting to feel the effects pretty bad.
> Also got some new goodies coming in Friday right before I leave. Let's just say I need to get a flow sensor. That ought to be enough of a hint


Yeah go get some sleep. 30 hours in two weeks is crazy


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Yeah go get some sleep. 30 hours in two weeks is crazy


7 hours later, and I've already been back at work for 40 minutes. Arggg. And photobucket sht off my account again.........









Edit: Replaced the majority of the photos.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

I need ideas. I've used towels, those eventually grew old. I used metal screen, it wasn't dense enough. I have a ton of packaging foam the is decently dense, but water tends to flow over it more than through it.

Overclock.net, what should I use for material for the top cooler?


----------



## seeker fi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> I need ideas. I've used towels, those eventually grew old. I used metal screen, it wasn't dense enough. I have a ton of packaging foam the is decently dense, but water tends to flow over it more than through it.
> Overclock.net, what should I use for material for the top cooler?


Don't know if You've tried it all ready but would *Stainless Steel Wool* work?









EDIT:

Or even (three different grades of) *Aluminium Wool?*


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seeker fi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> I need ideas. I've used towels, those eventually grew old. I used metal screen, it wasn't dense enough. I have a ton of packaging foam the is decently dense, but water tends to flow over it more than through it.
> Overclock.net, what should I use for material for the top cooler?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know if You've tried it all ready but would *Stainless Steel Wool* work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Or even (three different grades of) *Aluminium Wool?*
Click to expand...

that's actually a really good idea

+REP

$19 for a roll of 1/4" thick x 4" wide fine stainless steel wool on ebay @ 18ft long. That would be perfect for my application.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

stainless steel wool inside of a steel mesh screen would probably be the best


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*
> 
> stainless steel wool inside of a steel mesh screen would probably be the best


hmmmmmm the mesh would have to only go up to about a cm below the holes the water comes out, so that way the water will fully saturate into the wool and not just run down the sides of the mesh.

+REP

Thanks guys! I think I'm going this route.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

ARGGGG I WANT IT HERE TODAY











And five of these:


----------



## Dirkonis

Subscribed, gonna be a great project.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Just got this little piece for "Government Work"







and by little I mean 15" x 12 1/2" which means I can get two 15 x 6" panels out of it. Will have some updates to this when tonight after I get home from work.
Oh and this is my design







↓ ↓ ↓ ↓ ↓ ↓ which I should not be showing you











Sidenote: I feel a bit more awake today. got maybe 6 hours of sleep last night and the night before, but still tired, and another longish night ahead.


----------



## shadowhero18

is that maytec extrusion i see







OOOOOO. HMI interface too!!! i do automation work for a living so i get excited when i see that! looks like you got some cognex on there too.







whats the machine do my good sir?


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowhero18*
> 
> is that maytec extrusion i see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOOO. HMI interface too!!! i do automation work for a living so i get excited when i see that! looks like you got some cognex on there too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats the machine do my good sir?


Bosch extrusion only







all Festo Pneumatics, and we primarily use Banner sensors. As for what that does, I can't say because that machine is actually military related (You can't get enough detail out of the photo for them to care).


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Today's progress, and most likely the last work I'm going to be doing for a week.



Oh man. Look at that smexy white plastic. The panel I had, 15x12'' weighed like 2lbs. Very dense and strong. Cuts like butter.









The cooler looks like a scratched mess right? Fortunately
it's just covered on the inside with dried silicone from assembly.



















This is really starting to look like the computer in my mind's eye.





NO LEAKS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## randomnerd865

Just went through all you videos and build logs so much win, and I killed 3 hours







Can't wait to see the progress of this build. I wish I had half the skills you did.


----------



## mandrix

Just found this from your post in Water Cooling Club.

I feel like I'm in school, and I mean that in a good way. Good luck to you - but I have a feeling luck plays no part here.

Is that polycarbonate you found to be more "table saw" friendly?


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Just found this from your post in Water Cooling Club.
> 
> I feel like I'm in school, and I mean that in a good way. Good luck to you - but I have a feeling luck plays no part here.
> 
> Is that polycarbonate you found to be more "table saw" friendly?


Haha, thanks, I felt that I might get a bit more publicity if I had shared this in the water cooling forums.

The polycarbonate sheets I'm using are extremely table saw friendly. I did how ever recently change out the bearings for my blade in order to get a more accurate cut (my table saw is belt driven). But for a stock table saw, as long as you keep the piece up against the fence and cut slowly, you can get some pretty accurate cuts. The coolers I've made for this build are all within .25mm of the correct dimension.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> Just went through all you videos and build logs so much win, and I killed 3 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see the progress of this build. I wish I had half the skills you did.


Hahaha, thanks, sometimes it's more chance than skill though. Wow,, 3 hours?!


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

This is a cruddy day. Usps fumbled my package and are not getting my parts to me until tomorrow, and the mail most likely won't come until after I have left. Plus I forgot my laptop charger, so I have to use my kindle fire all day.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> ARGGGG I WANT IT HERE TODAY


Waiting for my aquaero as well, sucks doesnt it







You order from aquatuning?


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Waiting for my aquaero as well, sucks doesnt it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You order from aquatuning?


Nope frozencpu.com they are in new york so usually their shipping is only like 2 days. It took 2 days for usps just to get it into their system


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> Nope frozencpu.com they are in new york so usually their shipping is only like 2 days. It took 2 days for usps just to get it into their system


Thats what I dont get, PPCs cant get my order to me in 4 days from Florida while paying 20 bucks shipping, but aquatuning gets it here in 3 from Germany for 8 bucks


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Thats what I dont get, PPCs cant get my order to me in 4 days from Florida while paying 20 bucks shipping, but aquatuning gets it here in 3 from Germany for 8 bucks


EFFICIENCY, YA?


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

What had happened was it says on frozencpu's website that all orders before 6pm ship same day. So I ordered at 5:10 when I got home from work figuring I'd be all set. But the post office closes at 5pm, so any orders going via usps are sent out the following morning. I even paid for the rush processing to make sure it went out same day. Gonna try and get that money back.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

So I'm actually leaving tomorrow afternoon. Who wants to see a video of the bottom cooler in action?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> So I'm actually leaving tomorrow afternoon. Who wants to see a video of the bottom cooler in action?


/raises hand


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> So I'm actually leaving tomorrow afternoon. Who wants to see a video of the bottom cooler in action?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /raises hand
Click to expand...

Qft.

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Qft.
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a using Tapatalk 2


huh?


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

So I turned it on and one of the water lines coming from the pump wasn't properly secured. Water was then pumped straight into the vent of the power supply, and blew the house's breaker for this room. I think the motherboard and GPU went too, as neither works with any other power supply I have..............









Just kidding. It works


----------



## bob808

Thats friggen awesome!


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Now obviously all these water lines are going to be inside the case, and the water pump tucked away, and the top cooler actually containing water....... but his is kinda the gist of what I'm going for with this build. I plan on replacing all those blue glowing bars with crystal white versions, with white led's, as I'm really trying to make this entire case monochrome colors. I have silver tubing that will be sleeved in dark grey sleeving, and the asus sabertooth z77 will be all white. Also still have to machine a plate for the side of the bottom section, with a window for the reservoir. Also some potential changes in the "business interaction" side of my build coming up over the next week.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*












Business interaction?


----------



## mandrix

Lookin' good.
Thanks for the heads up on the polycarbonate, might be something I look into down the road but for different purposes than yours.I have an ancient Craftsman aluminum table saw but it works OK for what it is.


----------



## ElevenEleven

It looks very good now!


----------



## DoctorNick

Cool build! What's the temps like?


----------



## linuxfueled

Cannot say I have ever seen an internal evaporation cooler. I like the fresh idea!


----------



## KellyKelly

This is really cool. I like the whole build so far. Doing my own custom LC. Not near this fancy case. Good luck


----------



## Blaze0303

Looks very good


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Business interaction?


I'll pm you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Lookin' good.
> Thanks for the heads up on the polycarbonate, might be something I look into down the road but for different purposes than yours.I have an ancient Craftsman aluminum table saw but it works OK for what it is.


That's what I've been using. Old aluminum craftsman table saw. It's older than me too but it gets the job done.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> It looks very good now!


Thanks, I've got some new stuff I've picked up on my trip to add into the theme.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoctorNick*
> 
> Cool build! What's the temps like?


No idea. I was just testing water flow, the cooling system isn't even close to finished yet. I could only run it for maybe an hour before the water temps got too high without the cooling art of the system.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfueled*
> 
> Cannot say I have ever seen an internal evaporation cooler. I like the fresh idea!


Thanks, This is actually my second shot at it, here is the first: http://www.overclock.net/t/1202757/build-log-project-rainfall-july-motm-nominee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KellyKelly*
> 
> This is really cool. I like the whole build so far. Doing my own custom LC. Not near this fancy case. Good luck


What kind of cooling are you doing?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> Looks very good


Thanks!


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

I think this certainly goes with the theme........



Quartz crystal with holes drilled for individual LED's.... This is either going inside the case somewhere or inside the bottom cooler.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> I think this certainly goes with the theme........
> 
> Quartz crystal with holes drilled for individual LED's.... This is either going inside the case somewhere or inside the bottom cooler.


OH. MY. DEITY.

That thing is so cool









One concern though ; could the quarts slowly desintegrate and work mineral buildup into the loop?


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> OH. MY. DEITY.
> That thing is so cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One concern though ; could the quarts slowly desintegrate and work mineral buildup into the loop?


That's a good point. I'll have to ask around about that one. I don't think quartz disintegrates though like that. Besides, it's a mineral, not a metal, so I'm not sure if the same issues apply. But that stone was $75 alone, so it's getting used someway or another lol


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> That's a good point. I'll have to ask around about that one. I don't think quartz disintegrates though like that. Besides, it's a mineral, not a metal, so I'm not sure if the same issues apply. But that stone was $75 alone, so it's getting used someway or another lol


Well if you're going to have water constantly running over it I'm sure some quartz will go into the water

OBVIOUSLY it's getting used







I'm just thinking of things to check over routinely.

No reason in the world could keep that from going in your build


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> That's a good point. I'll have to ask around about that one. I don't think quartz disintegrates though like that. Besides, it's a mineral, not a metal, so I'm not sure if the same issues apply. But that stone was $75 alone, so it's getting used someway or another lol


$75?? I bought one of those for m sister for 15 at marshalls once. You should be fine unless you plan to use the same water for 3 years







(flush it every few months because the evap may concentrate the mineral buildup)


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*
> 
> $75?? I bought one of those for m sister for 15 at marshalls once. You should be fine unless you plan to use the same water for 3 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (flush it every few months because the evap may concentrate the mineral buildup)


It has no impurities in the quartz and the holes are all pre-drilled. I had the money on hand so I went for it. I'm not too worried on mineral build up considering I put in fresh water every day essentially.

Also a nice touch is it takes on any color. I'll use a RGB led connected to the Aquaero to give status indications and alarm indications. All white: normal Flashing red: fill water and so on


----------



## ElevenEleven

Your final set-up is going to be literally epic







With a mini stalagmite hill and everything. Just need a miniature sleeping dragon hiding somewhere...


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Your final set-up is going to be literally epic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a mini stalagmite hill and everything. Just need a miniature sleeping dragon hiding somewhere...


Arctic theme..... Arctic lol

I'm going for anything that resembles Ice and snow.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I understand... but it made me think of mountain caverns







And then dragons... The Hobbit-style.


----------



## iCrap

subbed!


----------



## cre8ive65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> I think this certainly goes with the theme........
> 
> Quartz crystal with holes drilled for individual LED's.... This is either going inside the case somewhere or inside the bottom cooler.


I happen to be a gem officiation and I know that IS NOT quartz. That is Selenite, I have some and it is water soluble! Be careful!


----------



## cre8ive65

I felt like I had to prove it. XD But seriously, if you put it in the water, well, you might as well use salt water for cooling!


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cre8ive65*
> 
> 
> I felt like I had to prove it. XD But seriously, if you put it in the water, well, you might as well use salt water for cooling!


Good to know. Thanks. Will go and get some money back too lol.


----------



## cre8ive65

Yea, even if it was quartz it would still dissolve. Using de-ionized water would prevent that, but then the water would pick up ions from the metal in the pump and totally defeat the purpose. There aren't many gems that you can put in water that will not eventually dissolve, your best bet would be some kind of fake glass crystal. You can get some that look like quartz and It would reflect the light better too.


----------



## randomnerd865

hmmmm







correct me if i'm completely wrong but due to the nature of the cooling (evaporation) all of the pure water would evaporate leaving the dissolved mineral at the bottom of the res and not floating around in the loop.. Plus it would take forever for a mineral of that size to erode or dissolve just my thoughts.


----------



## cre8ive65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> hmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> correct me if i'm completely wrong but due to the nature of the cooling (evaporation) all of the pure water would evaporate leaving the dissolved mineral at the bottom of the res and not floating around in the loop.. Plus it would take forever for a mineral of that size to erode or dissolve just my thoughts.


Yupp, but then then the mineral water would be a saturated solution, meaning there would be hundreds of tiny crystals forming at the bottom. Those little crystals would then dissolve and because its a saturated solution it would force the already dissolved mineral ions out of the water and they would form new crystals at the bottom, as well as completely line all of his water blocks and tubing as well as gunk up the pump.

If you're curious, try dissolving 1 cup of salt in 3 cups of water, you'll see the same effect.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Just bought:



















and a lot of white heat shrink tubing in all the sizes.

So at this point, using the Aquaero 5 XT as my main controller should work out great. I'm going to try and get the idea I have down on paper so I don't forget it later (unlikely though). Using the AE5 (Aquaero 5) to control the DD-CPX PRO allows me to control the water flow going to the top cooler. The water flow sensor will be inline directly before the water flows into the top cooler, giving me feedback on how much water is actually entering the coolers. A temperature sensor mounted directly in front of where the water flows into the top cooler will give me a base temperature to compare other temps in the loop later on. A temp sensor at the input of the bottom cooler (aka output of the top cooler) allows me to compare the water temp in and out of the top cooler and thus the efficiency of the top cooler in terms of temperature. Another temp sensor at the output of the bottom cooler allows me to get the efficiency of the bottom cooler as well. The amount of thermal energy being lost in the coolers in conjunction with the flow sensor, allows me to see how much energy is being removed from the loop each hour.










Then using a temp sensor on the inlet and outlets of the CPU and GPU blocks, I can see how much the CPU and GPU are heating up the water. For now I only have one flow sensor, but eventually I will get a second that will allow me to get the amount of energy being added to the cooling system by the CPU and GPU.

I'm using the aqua computer tubemeter to track water level in the reservoir in order to control a solenoid via the AE5's relay that will add water in from an outside source when ever water levels get low. This also allows me to set it up so incase water levels drop too low, the AE5 will stop sending a dummy RPM signal to the motherboard, which will then forcibly shut down the computer.

I plan on having the AE5 run off the 5V standby voltage the PSU generates. This way, the AE5 will be able to monitor temps in the different sections of the computer after shutdown and will allow me to monitor heat dissipation with the computer fully off, as well as kee the clock on the AE5 properly set.

The AE5 allows me to setup different ways to control these coolers. For instance, It will only turn on the evaporative cooling system when the water temp in the CPU loop goes above a certain temp. So with low power things such as web browsing etc, the AE5 will turn off the evaporative cooling loop completely. The fans that control the intake and output of the coolers will be completely shut off, allowing a near dead-silent operation. One of the characteristics of my evaporative cooling on Project Rainfall was that even at full load, it took a while for the temps in the CPU water loop to rise due to the sheer volume of water in the system.

So let's say I start folding, and my CPU temp is at ~55c max. It will take about 15 minutes for the water temp in the reservoir to rise 10c. So when the water temp in the CPU water loop rises maybe 5c above idle temps, the AE5 will engage the evaporative coolers, and attempt to bring the water temp back down to a certain temp and then maintain that temperature for the duration of the raised CPU temps.

I think this is definitely a build that will let the aqua computer product prove themselves. I certainly don't think a regular fan controller could do this.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cre8ive65*
> 
> Yupp, but then then the mineral water would be a saturated solution, meaning there would be hundreds of tiny crystals forming at the bottom. Those little crystals would then dissolve and because its a saturated solution it would force the already dissolved mineral ions out of the water and they would form new crystals at the bottom, as well as completely line all of his water blocks and tubing as well as gunk up the pump.
> If you're curious, try dissolving 1 cup of salt in 3 cups of water, you'll see the same effect.


I think it's safe to say that this thing is not going inside the cooler. lol

Also managed to get $50 back from the guy.


----------



## cre8ive65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> I think it's safe to say that this thing is not going inside the cooler. lol
> *Also managed to get $50 back from the guy*.


Well that's good! the only gem I would put in that water would be diamonds because of their Carbon Carbon bonds which are nearly insoluble, but that would cost a fortune. Its a shame the crystal thing didn't work out though. If i were you I would get something glass, it would be cheap, and would put you at a competitive edge when you enter the MOTM contest (which you better







.)


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cre8ive65*
> 
> Well that's good! the only gem I would put in that water would be diamonds because of their Carbon Carbon bonds which are nearly insoluble, but that would cost a fortune. Its a shame the crystal thing didn't work out though. If i were you I would get something glass, it would be cheap, and would put you at a competitive edge when you enter the MOTM contest (which you better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .)


I could just coat it with clearcoat.....


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Wow, you will be getting your moneys worth from that aquaero


----------



## cre8ive65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> I could just coat it with clearcoat.....


Huh, didn't think of that :$


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cre8ive65*
> 
> Huh, didn't think of that :$


Crap


----------



## cre8ive65

I still wouldn't take that risk, just think if the seal breaks. One hell of a mess. Go with something glass.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cre8ive65*
> 
> I still wouldn't take that risk, just think if the seal breaks. One hell of a mess. Go with something glass.


Well If I do end up clear coating it, it will be many many many coats. I'm still not sure yet which way I'm going with that, mostly because the rock and the case haven't even been in the same county yet, so when I get home tonight I'll probably make a decision on this. Glass is out of the question as I really have no experience working with glass, and I'm on too much of a time crunch to bother with it. If you want to make something for me, I'll gladly dish out $100 for something that looks good and would fit in a 4" x 4" x 11" space.


----------



## cre8ive65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> Well If I do end up clear coating it, it will be many many many coats. I'm still not sure yet which way I'm going with that, mostly because the rock and the case haven't even been in the same county yet, so when I get home tonight I'll probably make a decision on this. Glass is out of the question as I really have no experience working with glass, and I'm on too much of a time crunch to bother with it. If you want to make something for me, I'll gladly dish out $100 for something that looks good and would fit in a 4" x 4" x 11" space.


NO! Haha I mean buy a fake glass crystal that looks like quartz!


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

FRESH UPDATE!!! First one in a while. I meant to update last night, but I hadn't taken any photos and things were going very smoothly so I didn't want to mess up my mojo. lol

So anyways, I realized I haven't really shared that much about how I make all these parts. So I'm going to try and give a glimpse of how I'm building this thing. Here is the basement where I for the most part build everything. The "workshop" is also down there so it makes taking dimensions, drilling etc. a lot easier.



The "Workshop" It's freakin' tiny. Not to mention right now here in massachusetts, it's been in the high 80's - low 90's and humid. That furnace hasn't got a clue what it's doing and thinks it's winter, so it's pretty bad in there. I have never sweat so much, but I deal with it cuz ya gotta get work done.










Today's plastic shavings so far:







This is where I machine my parts. Like I said, I try to spend as little time in here as possible. I was working on the top cooler when I took this photo.



My lovely Delta drill press. This thing has taken anything I've thrown at it and none of the stuff I've made for this project nor Project Rainfall would have been possible without it. I also occasionally use it as a router.











And the other tool that makes all this possible, my craftsman table saw. It's old, but I recently rebuilt the spindle for the saw blade using precision ball bearings and I get much cleaner and more precise cuts now.





I learned with Project Rainfall that having all the parts screw together means there is a significantly lower chance of anything leaking later on. For this build, I've mostly used M5 screws (which I need to get more of tomorrow as I have barely enough to fit all the parts together) and they hold everything together very securely. I tap all the holes by hand too which can really suck at times.



Top cooler getting built:



I did a semi-final assembly of the bottom cooler, mid-plate, and reservoir last night. Had a small leak, but got it fixed and it holds water fine now. You can also see how I changed the fan setup from the way it was with Project Rainfall. The fan is now up higher with a simple plate to channel air to the bottom of the cooler. IT's more efficient, simpler, and I don't have to worry about water overflowing anymore.











Here is the almost finished top cooler. I still need to finish machining the parts that will connect the top cooler to the top of the bottom cooler.



You can see the water channel that delivers water from the bottom of the mid-plate.





And here is what the cooler will look like finished. Obviously this is all going to be inside the case, but I figured I have it all out now, might as well give an example of what it would look like minus the case. Once everyhting is fitted and leak tested, I'm going to tear it all apart again, polish all the parts so they are all scratch-free and reassemble it all meticulously with silicone.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Last two pictures are broken for me ; could just be me though, computer has been acting up


----------



## cre8ive65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Last two pictures are broken for me ; could just be me though, computer has been acting up


Same here


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Both pics are fine on my end.... I did a ctrl f5 so it reloaded cached items and everything loaded.....


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> Both pics are fine on my end.... I did a ctrl f5 so it reloaded cached items and everything loaded.....


I think you linked em wrong. I opened your link manually, then did Copy Image Url on the new photo ; i can see the two photos in my previous link but not in your post


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I think you linked em wrong. I opened your link manually, then did Copy Image Url on the new photo ; i can see the two photos in my previous link but not in your post


dunno. I can't see your links.... oh well


----------



## adamski07

Not here.. I can see the last two photos.. no broken links.. Just to let u guys know..


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> dunno. I can't see your links.... oh well


srsly?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1281076/build-log-arctic-rain-azza-genesis-9000-evaporative-cooler-build-case-review/100_100#post_17869065


----------



## nategr8ns

OK, so the top is an open-to-the-air evaporator and the front cooler is a sealed one? The water runs from the CPU to the top and then to the front cooler?

I'm having a hard time picturing what the final plan is, but I like what I see!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*
> 
> OK, so the top is an open-to-the-air evaporator and the front cooler is a sealed one? The water runs from the CPU to the top and then to the front cooler?
> I'm having a hard time picturing what the final plan is, but I like what I see!


Nothing is sealed. The top cooler runs down to the "front" [bong] cooler

Also, InitialGTR, you could maybe use this glass in one of your future projects? http://www.elshine.it/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=11&Itemid=5&lang=en


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Nothing is sealed. The top cooler runs down to the "front" [bong] cooler
> Also, InitialGTR, you could maybe use this glass in one of your future projects? http://www.elshine.it/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=11&Itemid=5&lang=en


Both you and cre8ive65 are outside the USA, which I think might be the issue.

Those panels look awesome. And expensive lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*
> 
> OK, so the top is an open-to-the-air evaporator and the front cooler is a sealed one? The water runs from the CPU to the top and then to the front cooler?
> I'm having a hard time picturing what the final plan is, but I like what I see!


Water goes from the reservoir to the pump, then to that water channel that is on the side of the bottom cooler up to the top cooler. The top cooler has an exhaust fan at the back end, and the other end is connected to the top of the bottom cooler. Water from the to cooler drains into the top of the bottom cooler where it then rains down. The air that is pushed in the bottom cooler by the fan mounted on the front also travels up from the bottom cooler into the top cooler. so in essence it's sealed from one fan to another. Or at least it will be. It's not completely finished yet. The cpu and gpu are on a separate pump and loop that draws water from the reservoir and feeds water back in front of the intake for the cooler pump so the hottest water is cooled first.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Well everything for the top cooler is cut, drilled and tapped. Going to do a leak test tomorrow once I get more screws and hardware.



Stainless steel wool is on order for the swamp cooling system in the top cooler, but I'm going to wait until final assembly before I cut it and put in the cooler.



One step closer. I still need to finish the part of the bottom cooler that makes it rain. Once that is done, and everything else sealed up, I'll give the whole loop a test run.



Couple side things.

1) I need a GTX670. Preferably the GTX680 reference design board. I dunno if that exists, but I think the EVGA FTW GTX 670 is what I'm looking for.

2) I need a compatible full face water blocks for that GTX670 - If someone could hel me out with this and #1 above it would be greatly appreciated as I'm not that great with graphics cards.

3) I forget

4) I got the Aqua Computer Flow meter and Tubemeter in on friday. I have to figure out where the heck I'm going to put the tubemeter, but the flow meter was an easy install.

5) I just ordered another 100 feet of white paracord, and 5 meters of 120 LED/meter LED stripping in bright white.

Calling it a day, off to bed and the off to work in the AM


----------



## cre8ive65

Even though no censorship is in place I know our government signed ACTA, but I seriously don't think they would block an evaporative cooler picture! XD


----------



## ElevenEleven

I don't think it's country-related; I wasn't able to see those photos either, and I live within 30 miles


----------



## cre8ive65

Well, its a variable to consider. It could be the primetime slowdown I get with TELUS. D/C's atleast once a day.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> Well everything for the top cooler is cut, drilled and tapped. Going to do a leak test tomorrow once I get more screws and hardware.
> 
> Stainless steel wool is on order for the swamp cooling system in the top cooler, but I'm going to wait until final assembly before I cut it and put in the cooler.
> 
> One step closer. I still need to finish the part of the bottom cooler that makes it rain. Once that is done, and everything else sealed up, I'll give the whole loop a test run.
> 
> Couple side things.
> 1) I need a GTX670. Preferably the GTX680 reference design board. I dunno if that exists, but I think the EVGA FTW GTX 670 is what I'm looking for.
> 2) I need a compatible full face water blocks for that GTX670 - If someone could hel me out with this and #1 above it would be greatly appreciated as I'm not that great with graphics cards.
> 3) I forget
> 4) I got the Aqua Computer Flow meter and Tubemeter in on friday. I have to figure out where the heck I'm going to put the tubemeter, but the flow meter was an easy install.
> 5) I just ordered another 100 feet of white paracord, and 5 meters of 120 LED/meter LED stripping in bright white.
> Calling it a day, off to bed and the off to work in the AM


to answer your questions
1. the EVGA 670 FTW and the Gigabyte 670 Windforce Oc (the one with a triple fan cooler) are based on reference 680 PCB's
2. I would suggest going with aquacomputer or heatkiller for full cover blocks








this one looks really nice







http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/hegpgtx680ho.html


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> to answer your questions
> 1. the EVGA 670 FTW and the Gigabyte 670 Windforce Oc (the one with a triple fan cooler) are based on reference 680 PCB's
> 2. I would suggest going with aquacomputer or heatkiller for full cover blocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one looks really nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/hegpgtx680ho.html


Awesome. I'm going to get the 670 FTW and the heatkiller X3 on order this or next week. +Rep


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> Awesome. I'm going to get the 670 FTW and the heatkiller X3 on order this or next week. +Rep


I would also suggest the Aquacomputer block (I think they have a pure silve/nickel finish one floating around; I'll go look around right now) but I'm not sure if its available for the 680 and what type of pricing/availability it is right now

edit:
here it is
http://www.aquatuning.co.uk/product_info.php/info/p13642_Aquacomputer-aquagraFX-for-GTX-680-G1-4--nickel-plated-version.html/XTCsid/7nkgvuq0420km2077ula0j7r81










and if you're going for SLI don't forget you can purchase those cool SLI bridges; though I'm not sure which ones to buy. I'm sure you can contact [email protected] if you're buying from him for help or you can ask whichever company you're going to buy from.

example: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/twdicokitfor.html










Gary doesn't seem to have stock on Aquacomputer lately so you could get them from Aquatuning. I know Aquatuning is awesome and they can get you products anytime between 2-4days last I heard which makes it a company with the fastest turn-over times from EU to US.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

You bring up a good point, I think I will go with the aqua computer water block instead. I've already dumped a ton of money into heir products, might as well use them all the way. I'm also going to go with a Aquacomputer cuplex kryos XT for the cpu water block and a Laing DDC pump. The DD CPX-Pro I have now will be used instead to cool the the CPU and GPU and the laing will be used for the evaporative cooler loop.

I'm thinking for the loop setup, I'm going to use something like this:


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Ordered the Novus 1-2-3 scratch repair kit. 8oz bottle of the #2 stuff. That should get all the small scratches out of all the polycarbonate panels. Cleaning all the old silicone is still a pita when you have to do it though.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Sorry if I've missed something about modifying the overall design, but is anything going to the front of the top part of the cooler, to make the same V-shaped front design you had to start with, or this new design is going to replace the original idea completely?










vs. the original:


----------



## cre8ive65

I just noticed that!


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Sorry if I've missed something about modifying the overall design, but is anything going to the front of the top part of the cooler, to make the same V-shaped front design you had to start with, or this new design is going to replace the original idea completely?
> 
> vs. the original:


I was waiting for someone to mention that..... I have something planned. Don't worry.







Why do you think I made the part where the water drains into the bottom cooler so low profile?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> I was waiting for someone to mention that..... I have something planned. Don't worry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think I made the part where the water drains into the bottom cooler so low profile?


Good - I was rather fond of the original design!


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Update to the coolers.

Finally got the drain plate for the bottom cooler. I figured I would try and get the water to drip down as close as possible tot he edges of plate, so that way it is the closest to the air flowing past.







The drain assembly slides into the rails on the top cooler. My table saw developed issues on the fourth cut, which fortunately, was the last cut I needed to make for the coolers. So there might be some delays with aesthetics part of the computer, but everything should be done by my target date.





I DID however, find my rotozip, which is an awesome tool. So I've been using that to do cuts while my table saw is out of order (It developed a tick at one point in the blade's rotation. I took the belt off and it's no the motor, and sounds like it's coming from the back section of the axle the disk is mounted to. And if you have any experience with table saws, you know that having a 10lb serrated metal disk traveling at extremely high speeds, with the parts that hold that disk down possibly failing, is a very dangerous thing).



I forgot to notch the bottom plate on the top cooler. Once that's notched, that top panel of the Azza case will pop right in.







Ewww. Gotta clean all that up. I'm thinking painting it all one color. Maybe all white perhaps?













I still think this is a great looking case. Very high quality too. I've been hacking away at this thing for about three weeks now, and its been very resilient. I keep forgetting to mention this, but all the case's dimensions are extremely simple. It's like Azza's engineers said "Everything a modder might need to mod, make sure the length is in multiples of a 1/4" so that way measurements are easy". I have no idea if this is intentional, but essentially things like the distance between the two rails, 16 1/4" on the dot. Height of the lip of the rails, 1/4" on the dot. Distance between the two rails, 6 1/2" and so on, it just makes mods like mine where there is a ton of custom parts being made, much easier to deal with. When I built Project Rainfall, dimensions were anyone's guess. That caused a lot of issues with parts being slightly off and made gaps her and there that needed a lot of post-machining. With the Azza Genesis 9000, I've had to do very little of that. It's been a great case to work with. Gotta hand it you guys at Azza.









So you can get an idea of how the drain for the bottom cooler works:



The drain plate is sealed on the sides with the two parts seen in the first three photos. It's also sealed front and back by the bottom cooler itself. With it like this, I don't need to silicone the front and back edges of the drain plate, which means I can simply pull off the top cooler without having to re-silicone that whole assembly.









OH GOD THE SPIDER WEBS!!!!!!!!!! ? Yeah I need to polish those out



















I ran out of silicone, so I couldn't do the leak test like I wanted to.







But tonight, there shall be. I hope.





See how on the sides of the drain plate, there are the two air channels? That's how the water vapor from the bottom cooler is channeled into the top cooler and out the back.









Hope you all enjoy the build so far


----------



## dmanstasiu

any particular reason for the 8-shaped design ?


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any particular reason for the 8-shaped design ?


Yeah, sorry, I usually don't add text into my updates until a little while after. But it's there


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

This is worth watching imo....


----------



## ElevenEleven

Well, I can honestly say I'd never seen anything like this before! Very imaginative.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Should I consolidate the updates into the first post?


----------



## boogschd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> Should I consolidate the updates into the first post?


just enclose them in spoiler tags if you do?


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

If anyone has any interest in the Motherboard and Graphics card, let me know.


----------



## Aparition

That is amazing!
The water rising affect is genius and makes the setup so unique.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Got me LED strips and stainless steel wool in today:



SOMETHING IS BEING DONE ABOUT THAT PLASTIC. DO NOT WORRY. lol


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Really nice build man, nice to see some other cooling solutions other then the normal things. Very innovative and original.

PS. Liked your volvo as well and your swedish flag.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR




----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Scrap silicone so far. I'm removing and cleaning all the plastic in this build. Tomorrow, when I get in the polycarbonate polishing kit, I will make everything crystal clear.



I figured out a way to prevent light from shining though the plastic. It was super easy. I simply spray painted the backside black.


----------



## DarkHollow

Light leak FTW. That's why I got the black version, well partially, I had a red theme to begin with and black/red is much easier to start working with than blue/white. Also HOLY CRAP the 9000 is a just massive case. I need more fans to add to my radiator and to decide on what the heck to do to the door. (Kinda why I am looking at your build I wanna see what you do for the door)


----------



## Ace_finland

you got some mad skills! Great mod! I don't know about acrylic glue but for plexi you can get glue thats more or less invisble. Also for the edges you might be able to flame polish them


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ace_finland*
> 
> you got some mad skills! Great mod! I don't know about acrylic glue but for plexi you can get glue thats more or less invisble. Also for the edges you might be able to flame polish them


Thanks! Congrats on MOTM btw. Acrylic Glue...maybe? I've never used it. The silicone is thick and allows a very good seal. It's also removable which is a must. Polycarbonate unfortunately burns when you try to flame polish it


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Forgot to mention something new I'm doing. I got a small fish tank pump, and I'm using it to add air into the water line going to the vertical water channel. It gives a really cool bubble effect and allows you to see the water flowing up to the top cooler. Keep in mind I'm not the first moron to _add_ air into their water loop, This loop is a open loop, and air is being added post pump and post flow meter. The air is no longer part of the loop after the water reaches the top cooler. Basically, it does not add nor subtract any performance of the cooler.


----------



## cre8ive65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> Forgot to mention something new I'm doing. I got a small fish tank pump, and I'm using it to add air into the water line going to the vertical water channel. It gives a really cool bubble effect and allows you to see the water flowing up to the top cooler. Keep in mind I'm not the first moron to _add_ air into their water loop, This loop is a open loop, and air is being added post pump and post flow meter. The air is no longer part of the loop after the water reaches the top cooler. Basically, it does not add nor subtract any performance of the cooler.


It just looks badass?


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbertMwugabi*
> 
> Really nice build man, nice to see some other cooling solutions other then the normal things. Very innovative and original.
> PS. Liked your volvo as well and your swedish flag.


Thanks!

I love getting away from the norm. Plus I love the fact that I have the only one









I plan to move to Sweden in a couple years. And I'm not even Swedish lol.


----------



## Aparition

Any plans on making an external unit?
Return to the roots with a boxy bong tower?

I'm sure you could do some pretty awesome looking designs free of the case.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Any plans on making an external unit?
> Return to the roots with a boxy bong tower?
> I'm sure you could do some pretty awesome looking designs free of the case.


If I were to build a external cooler, I would use all acrylic cylinders for that. But tht wouldn't be until after college as they might comfiscate it thinking it were a real bong lol.

My next computer will be using water chillers though. I can say that for sure.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> If I were to build a external cooler, I would use all acrylic cylinders for that. But tht wouldn't be until after college as they might comfiscate it thinking it were a real bong lol.
> My next computer will be using water chillers though. I can say that for sure.


Would they actually confiscate a 6ft bong tower?









I'd love explaining that to a floor supervisor XD


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Would they actually confiscate a 6ft bong tower?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love explaining that to a floor supervisor XD


Our RD (resident director) would probably ask if computers can do drugs, pick her nose, then call the campus police (Actual state troopers because this is a state campus, and they have already arrested me once before, so I'm not too fond of them).

I managed to pull off 14 hours of work on this thing last night and today. I am beat, and wide awake (ADD = methamphetamine salts) and I managed to finish the coolers. They need a couple tweaks here and there, but they work. Video is uploading now.

I gotta go and change out some mounts on a fixture, but when I get back I'm going to caption all the photos. Keep in mind, this is still not done. I have a LOT of work still to go.

Edit: Video






I didn't take too many photos during the work last night. In fact, most of these photos I took around 4:30am. Here's the bottom cooler partially rebuilt. I was able to get out scratches on some parts, but apparently I built my liquid cooling system out of industrial robotics grade polycarbonate, which can take the impact of a large (600lbs +) robotic arm and is also corrosion resistant. IE I have to break every thing down, sand it all, and send it out to be vapor polished. No idea how much that costs nor how long, but I have a couple leads on it. I decided just clean everything very well, and assemble it.



My Aqua Computer tubemeter is in a cathode light tube. lol. I drilled a small pilot hole through the top and bottom of the water channel while the plates were bolted together during pre-assembly. Took off the white panel which I hadn't siliconed down yet, Tapped a G1/8 hole in the bottom plate, and found a bit that matched the diameter of the cathode's tube. Funny story about this tube. Hold on, let me finish my thought. I put two notches in the bottom of the tube, siliconed the white plate on, put a bit of silicone around the tube and put it in. The notches allow the water level in the cooler to equalize out with the water level in the tube. and since the base of the tube meter is at the exact same level as the base of the cooler, I get a perfect measurement. I chose to go with this method for two reasons, one being If I installed it in the cooler itself, all the splashing water would give a very inaccurate reading compared to being in a small space with no water movement other than the level changing. Second, There wasn't enough clearance with the PSU below the cooler. I still need to make a top stabilizer for the tube so it sits perfectly straight. So anyways, I had this UV cathode tube, and one of the wires came out on the end of the tube. I took it apart, soldered it, and placed the bare tube on my chair so when I came back to my desk after trying to find the end cap, I would see it sitting there, and to be careful with it. So I dig around my room for the cap for 15 minutes, and finally found it, walk back to my desk, sit down, and ***crinkle**.... Well Then I had a fancy clear acrylic tube. The end.



In the process of rebuilding the top cooler with the new stainless steel wool installed. That stuff was so easy to install, but was like working with house insulation. And I didn;t have gloves.







yeah that sucked. Showered and threw my clothes in the wash. So far I have pulled out 12 metal splinters from my hands.





And these are the photos from 4:30am. Everything mounted up and the tubemeter happily blinking away.



It atleast looks beter than the towels and mesh in Project Rainfall.....





Reservoir....I need to make a panel that goes up to that rail, and frames the reservoir. I'm hiding the PSU altogether. Give everything a much cleaner look.



Some temporary fittings during my testing and trying to see what the best way to route the tubing will be.



Pump is off, so water levels are all equal.



Zee tubemeter in zee tube. It's off at a _slight_ angle, and I need to use a stabilizer on the top to get that dead on.



Hard to tell, but the air pump is on while the water pump is off, so it sits there and gurgles. Or it blows air through my water pump. Which is great. Just need to put the air pump on a relay control through the Aquaero and then I will set it so the air pump will never be on while the water levels are equalizing (IE when I turn the water pump off, the force of the water coming back down from the top cooler causes the air pump to start pumping air though the water pump, and we all know what that's like....







) :





Both pumps on:















The horizontal water channel gets enough flow going that it shoots the water over the ledge like a REAL LIVE waterfall



















Zee buublees















Inside the top cooler. I love this shot.



Two random shots of the back plate:





The Aquaero is NOT going there permanently. I need to get the table saw fixed so I can make my parts for it's mounting.



It's a mess right now. The PSU cables got wet and we all know what happens in wet t-shirt contests.....The wires are showing through......











I'm thinking about making another window only in this section of the back side panel.





Gonna try and have a running computer tonight!


----------



## bundymania

I like your Build Log and the huuuuuge Azza 9000 Case !


----------



## Aparition

So awesome!
I asked about an external design cause I would definitely want to own one. I have a 300R so it is unfriendly to massive internal towers








What I love the most is that it ISN'T a 6+ feet tower standing ugly in my corner. Maybe 3x2x1 tower? 3 high, 2 long, 1 wide. Match that up against my 300R would look really nice.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> So awesome!
> I asked about an external design cause I would definitely want to own one. I have a 300R so it is unfriendly to massive internal towers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I love the most is that it ISN'T a 6+ feet tower standing ugly in my corner. Maybe 3x2x1 tower? 3 high, 2 long, 1 wide. Match that up against my 300R would look really nice.


Buy a second 300R, gut it, then install evap cooling?


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> Thanks!
> I love getting away from the norm. Plus I love the fact that I have the only one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to move to Sweden in a couple years. And I'm not even Swedish lol.


Yeah it must be really nice to be only one that have this cooling and a self-made custom one is something you should be proud of.









Kind of OffT, may i ask you why sweden?


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbertMwugabi*
> 
> Yeah it must be really nice to be only one that have this cooling and a self-made custom one is something you should be proud of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of OffT, may i ask you why sweden?


Got crushed between two 18-wheelers and a 850 wagon saved everyone in the car's life







And that's why I own a S70 T5 and a 164 and I want to be on their design team


----------



## tobyak

Loving the build dude, subbed for sure, i stumbeled on this whist researching my own 9000 build, i have the only 9000 in the UK on its way to be

I have a question. could you please tell me the measurments of the yellow lines i ave marked in this pic of your build? i would be so great full to you


----------



## Adrenaline

Wow this is Nice put Some white Led Fans in the front, You Probably already thought of that though


----------



## DarkHollow

Do the DOOR!!! lol I wanna see how you improve it. Also nice crazy evap cooling, especially since its almost all internal.


----------



## sortableturnip

Everything's coming together nicely!

That fan hole on the top cooler is still scary though...


----------



## socketus

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tobyak*
> 
> Loving the build dude, subbed for sure, i stumbeled on this whist researching my own 9000 build, i have the only 9000 in the UK on its way to be
> I have a question. could you please tell me the measurments of the yellow lines i ave marked in this pic of your build? i would be so great full to you






You know that pic is of the top with the inner piece cut out ? I measure 160mm across at the 2 points, and 450 mm from back to front at those points. I have a black 9000 I'm waiting to get back to.


----------



## tobyak

I owe ya one


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> Everything's coming together nicely!
> That fan hole on the top cooler is still scary though...


Thanks, managed to a get a lot of the cabling doen yesterday and today. It's also running again under it's own power. Just did a 4 hour Prime 95 run and managed to get a max temp of 63c on core number 2 with a 4.680GHz overclock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenaline*
> 
> Wow this is Nice put Some white Led Fans in the front, You Probably already thought of that though


Thanks! I bought all bitfenix spectre white fans for this build. I'm sorry, but I think LED fans are the gaudiest things on computers. Some look good in some builds, but I will never use them in my builds.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkHollow*
> 
> Do the DOOR!!! lol I wanna see how you improve it. Also nice crazy evap cooling, especially since its almost all internal.


Thanks, and the door is on my list of things to do. I'm kinda putting it off as I know it's going to be a huge pita to do.


----------



## Dirkonis

simply amazing, waterfall is impressive sir.


----------



## 2thAche

I love the vertical, flat, upward water flow. Awesome idea.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirkonis*
> 
> simply amazing, waterfall is impressive sir.


Thanks!

Edit: My Iphone kicked the bucket this weekend as well, so I bought a Galaxy S III with my upgrade. $280 so I'm going to hold off on the GTX670 till next week, and buy the Z77 Sabertooth in one shot off newegg.

Update from the last two days.

It still needs a lot of work, but I think I will be able to hit my deadline of having it finished by the end of the month (When I return to school). I will now need a dolly to get it in from the parking lot to my apartment, as there is no way I can carry this that far. It's pretty damn heavy even when it's drained.







Here is where the two coolers are joined, which is why there is only two fans. This part looks like it has sealed off the top and bottom coolers, but there is a gap between that horizontal panel and the rest of the cooler that allows the air to flow past with little restrictions.



It's very easy to hook something up incorrectly...



You can see my reflow gun for soldering smd in the lower right. Set to 200c and it's prefect for heat shrinking without messing the heat shrink up at all. the other nice thing about it, is the heating element is in the handle, and it uses a diaphragm pump instead of a fan so it's dead silent compared to most heat guns.









Top cooler output/Bottom cooler input sensor



Bottom cooler output sensor



This is the drain port I installed in the front behind the PSU panel.











Running











This is the total cooler's heat dissipation.This was during a 4.683Ghz OC that resulted in a max temp on core 2 of 63c. I'd say ~120W is about right?



















These photo's are true color. Meaning, this is how the color looks. I love it.







I also realized I still have a significant amount of space to hide things on this case too. The bottom panel comes off, and I can hide all my harddrives, and new pumps under there, and cut a few small holes in the metal grating under the reservoir and psu etc.


----------



## nategr8ns

love it... nice work! Those wires seem like a pain though.


----------



## sortableturnip

63c under water without a rad is impressive! Looking at the fan placement, it looks like you have 1 fan drawing air in front and it is being forced up into the top cooler and out the back by another fan. Do you have anything in front of the top cooler fan to prevent moisture coming out the back?


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> 63c under water without a rad is impressive! Looking at the fan placement, it looks like you have 1 fan drawing air in front and it is being forced up into the top cooler and out the back by another fan. Do you have anything in front of the top cooler fan to prevent moisture coming out the back?


Thanks!

Edit: I was way to tired to properly answer/read your question. There is a small block of plastic that sits in the bottom of the top cooler that prevents water from flowing out the rear fan hole. I forgot to take pictures of it, but everyone that was scared by water potentially flowing down the back of the computer, that's been fixed. Although it wasn't an issue before, it's better safe than sorry as it was VERY close to flowing over. As for preventing moisture from coming out the back, that's kind of the point of an evaporative cooler. I'm removing water vapor as much as possible. The water droplets that are falling near the exhaust fan however, are too heavy to get sucked out by the fan at the current limits I have set on the fan.

Both the intake and exhaust fans on the coolers are run from the same PWM signal off the Aquaero. I have them capped at 75% which is where the noise is bearable and also the point where I know the exhaust fan is not removing water (It makes a noise like a mosquito hitting a bug zapper whenever a water droplet hits the blades). The intake fan actually surprised me. Even if water is covering the baffle, the intake fan is still able to completely clear out all water and force air in there. If the water level gets about 1/2" above the edge of the baffle though, the fan's not strong enough to move that though. But anyways, I thought that was interesting.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Something I've been trying to figure out for a while now is what to do with the Blue accent lighting on the front and top panels. I think I've finally got it figured out. I'm trying to get rid of anything blue for one thing. Blue is NOT in my design plan. Blue = Bad. I want white lighting. Blue just goes and messes it all up. I had enough blue on Project Rainfall. Enough about blue. BTW, all the blue water lines are going ot be replaced with silver and sleeved in dark gray when I finalize the water loop.







I already messed up the clear coat on the top panel, so stuff is getting re-painted anyways. I'm going to mount LED strips in the accent spaces, following the original shape and lengths. Once the strips are secured, I'll fill in the accents with hot glue, and throw the panels in the freezer. The lower temps with the hot glue should allow me to sand the hot glue flush against the plastic of the panel without melting again. I'm going to then do three coats of white primer, two of white gloss then two clear coat. I'm hoping this will give me not only a nice looking paint job, but also when the LED strips are off, a plain white plastic panel. When the LED strips are on.... Well think white + tron...










BLUE I HATE YOU


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

So I have a predicament. I just found some really nice unmarked 20 gauge white wire, and cut off 50 2 ft strands. I already crimped molex pins on one end of each, and I will resolder all the wires on my PSU with these. The question is, whether or not to paracord them this time.



Also found this random pic. These are all the screws for JUST the bottom cooler assembly. That does not include the mid plate nor the reservoir. Note, the black rusty ones have all been replaced with stainless steel versions.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

This is now a sponsored build. EK-KIT H3O 360 LTX and EK-FC680 GTX are supposedly on their way.





Thanks EK







This really helps especially since I had to unexpectantly buy a new phone.


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> So I have a predicament. I just found some really nice unmarked 20 gauge white wire, and cut off 50 2 ft strands. I already crimped molex pins on one end of each, and I will resolder all the wires on my PSU with these. The question is, whether or not to paracord them this time.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yes, please paracord. It makes it look much better!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> This is now a sponsored build. EK-KIT H3O 360 LTX and EK-FC680 GTX are supposedly on their way.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks EK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This really helps especially since I had to unexpectantly buy a new phone.


Congo rats!


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> Got crushed between two 18-wheelers and a 850 wagon saved everyone in the car's life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's why I own a S70 T5 and a 164 and I want to be on their design team


Oh da*n!!!







Really glad to hear you all survived such an accident. Yeah volvos are build like tanks, don't know how much abuse my dad put on his 940 estate and it's still going strong.


----------



## nategr8ns

Grats on the sponsorship! But... a rad? doesn't that defeat the purpose?


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*
> 
> Grats on the sponsorship! But... a rad? doesn't that defeat the purpose?


One can never have too many rads


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*
> 
> Grats on the sponsorship! But... a rad? doesn't that defeat the purpose?


Nope, just helps cool even more


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

I have no intentions of using the rad. It's just part of the kit


----------



## ElevenEleven

Looking beautiful so far!

Congratulations on the sponsorship.


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> I have no intentions of using the rad. It's just part of the kit


Ah got it, perfect







.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Thanks everyone!

Which should I go with I wonder?


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Nope, just helps cool even more


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> One can never have too many rads


Actually, having a radiator would prevent me from getting sub-ambient temps









I can't wait for the fall to see how low I can get this thing.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

I have decided on my cabling. White paracord sleeving, white heat shrink (all evenly matched of course, I'm going to buy a LOT) and groups of three wires into braids. I am in love with this. I need to get paracord and heat shrink on order ASAP.













Even if I decide I don't like the braids, I can just take them out later on


----------



## bigmac11

Great work so far but how are you going to deal with all the moisture in the air? You'll be dealing with mold growth and possibly nasty things getting into your lungs. Not trying to be negative, just make sure you have a way to deal with all the moisture


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigmac11*
> 
> Great work so far but how are you going to deal with all the moisture in the air? You'll be dealing with mold growth and possibly nasty things getting into your lungs. Not trying to be negative, just make sure you have a way to deal with all the moisture


I keep a fan in the window. It really doesn't produce that much moisture, and will never be an issue.

Also, why did you ask the exact same thing in two different forums?


----------



## Mike-IRL

Nice.








I'd have went with the heatshrink as well. If it's done cleanly it looks nicer than heatshrinkless.
I was wondering what you were going to do with the rad too, glad you're not using one.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

I have been thinking of using a radiator, just not in the traditional sense. I'm debating using a 120mm radiator as a heat exchanger.


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> I have decided on my cabling. White paracord sleeving, white heat shrink (all evenly matched of course, I'm going to buy a LOT) and groups of three wires into braids. I am in love with this. I need to get paracord and heat shrink on order ASAP.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if I decide I don't like the braids, I can just take them out later on


I ABSOLUTELY LOVE THE BRAIDS!!!

Maybe add a secondary color in there?


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

mmm I dunno bout second color. I love the single color. It's just pure. Plus it was a huge pita to find a white molex connector like that.


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> mmm I dunno bout second color. I love the single color. It's just pure. Plus it was a huge pita to find a white molex connector like that.


Speaking of pure, I would have just left the wires naked. Just looks cleaner to me. I guess I just haven't been swept up by the single-sleeved cable fad yet.


----------



## Roman736

If your gonna braid the wires, pick a better one than that. Separated three-wire braiding on a 24 wire connector is the most basic pattern I could possibly make up in my head. I would find something online that really could look special!


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman736*
> 
> If your gonna braid the wires, pick a better one than that. Separated three-wire braiding on a 24 wire connector is the most basic pattern I could possibly make up in my head. I would find something online that really could look special!


I looked into a bunch of differtent square knots a couple weeks ago, but couldn't find anything that utilized more than 2 wires. If you can find something that works on 2 feet of wire, for 24 pin + 2x 6 pin cables, please post it here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*
> 
> Speaking of pure, I would have just left the wires naked. Just looks cleaner to me. I guess I just haven't been swept up by the single-sleeved cable fad yet.


I dunno, I'm thinking I'm still going to sleeve them. The small wire diameter due to lack of sleeving would look great in a bitfenix prodigy, but not in a huge full tower like this imo. BTW, I highly recommend never doing what I did here. I had to break out my old 120W soldering iron to get this thing soldered properly.



Something I noticed when I sleeved the original wiring in white was any brightly colored wire tended to bleed through the white paracord. Problem solved.


----------



## nategr8ns

Lol, hardcore PSU modding.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

200 Feet of white paracord and 15 feet of 3:1 1/4" white sleeving ordered. Oh the suspense


----------



## ElevenEleven

Do you take sleeving orders?!

Kidding - looks fancy. I'm sure it will come out really nicely. Speaking of Prodigy, I got mine yesterday, made a window today, surprisingly quickly. Mulling over PSU and sleeving options.


----------



## Ecks9T

i think your build keeps getting more and more interesting. Very nice with the hard mod to the psu


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecks9T*
> 
> i think your build keeps getting more and more interesting. Very nice with the hard mod to the psu


Thanks!

Also just placed an overnight order for the EVGA GTX 670 FTW

XD


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

So I got my Samsung Galaxy s III last night. I go to root it like I do to all my devices, only to figure out my laptop got some nasty virus that completely messed up my windows install. I think, ok. No big deal. Back it up to the 1TB drive on arctic rain and reinstall windows. But oh yeah..... I enabled ssd caching on that drive in performance mode.... so now, here at work, I have my work computer opened up and a live CD running to transfer over all my important files just so I can go and format the MacBook pro's drive and 're-install windows. So in essence, I got no work done last night. Hopefully I will have the MacBook back up and running asap.


----------



## Ecks9T

very nice on having the s3 and gtx 670. hopefully you can get to rooting it.


----------



## DarkHollow

Woooo!! S3, not bad, except the hulking home button. IDK why they kept it on all S3s but only had the physical button on the international SIIs. I don't like the physical home button, looks ugly IMO (I have the T-Mo SII).

Also, while your rooting it may I suggest getting a custom kernel and rom lol Custom provides much better performance if you ask me, and if you don't like touchwiz you can grab a rom without it.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

I got windows back up and running fine. The SIII is rooted as well and running Jelly Bean now. Anyways, I'm pumped to get the GTX670 tomorrow. gonna have to get the PSU back in and fill the cooler back up and get play some gta IV and see what this thing can do for folding.

Edit: btw I run CM10 on both my kindle fire and my SIII right now. CM sets the standard for android imo


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> I got windows back up and running fine. The SIII is rooted as well and running Jelly Bean now. Anyways, I'm pumped to get the GTX670 tomorrow. gonna have to get the PSU back in and fill the cooler back up and get play some gta IV and see what this thing can do for folding.
> Edit: btw I run CM10 on both my kindle fire and my SIII right now. CM sets the standard for android imo


CM10 was very buggy on my HD2 Leo phone... I swapped to CM9 and it's okay so far, but still some small irritating bugs here and there =/ But then we're likely using different ROMs.

Congrats on your new stuff!!! Really can't wait to see it all in action soon.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Tomorrow is going to be a very busy day. EK says my water cooling parts will go out next week. Not entirely sure if that means get here next week, or ship from Slovenia (or wherever ) next week. But i should have paracord saturday, 670 tomorrow as thats shipping via air overnight, and heat shrink tomorrow. I'm excited. Work is going to draaaaaggggg out all day. OCN you better keep me occupied.


----------



## Ecks9T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> Tomorrow is going to be a very busy day. EK says my water cooling parts will go out next week. Not entirely sure if that means get here next week, or ship from Slovenia (or wherever ) next week. But i should have paracord saturday, 670 tomorrow as thats shipping via air overnight, and heat shrink tomorrow. I'm excited. Work is going to draaaaaggggg out all day. OCN you better keep me occupied.


That's how i been with my case ordered it last week on the 10th. Had to send message to ask about how come its not shipped then they told me it was back ordered. so i have to wait until monday supposedly before they will ship it out. Doesn't help that i have to work all weekend and start school next week. XD


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecks9T*
> 
> That's how i been with my case ordered it last week on the 10th. Had to send message to ask about how come its not shipped then they told me it was back ordered. so i have to wait until monday supposedly before they will ship it out. Doesn't help that i have to work all weekend and start school next week. XD


Yeah I think this case might be gaining popularity. I bought mine through newegg as I have a tendency not to shop around for stuff like that. I also forgot to send in that mail in rebate. OH well. I would cancel the order and just go through newegg....

I will also be going with something like this for the top cooler assembly.


----------



## dmanstasiu




----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> Yeah I think this case might be gaining popularity. I bought mine through newegg as I have a tendency not to shop around for stuff like that. I also forgot to send in that mail in rebate. OH well. I would cancel the order and just go through newegg....
> I will also be going with something like this for the top cooler assembly.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Don't cover up that top cooler. It's looks sexier exposed!


----------



## sortableturnip

Was just thinking about this: Is there a way to recycle the evaporation so that your liquid loss is less/eliminated? Maybe if there was a large heatsink that could re-condense the water vapor?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> Don't cover up that top cooler. It's looks sexier exposed!


The side will still be exposed







I think ... Looks like there's nothing covering the side in that sketchup model


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> The side will still be exposed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think ... Looks like there's nothing covering the side in that sketchup model


I'm talking about this piece here:



see how it covers up part of the top cooler (at least judging by the way the fan is blocked out)

unless he's thinking about covering the stainless steel wool that is hanging there...


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

I'm thinking I'm going to leave the very top of the cooler clear but still put those side panels on.

Side note. Put the gtx 670 in but needed to reset bios. Ok. No big deal. Well forgetting to turn RAID back on and then booting a system with SSD caching enabled...... lets just say check disk has been at it the last 2 hours. And hopefully everything is ok.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Today's new toys. The SIII I've had since weds. It's the case that came in today. lol. Et la pièce de résistance, c'est le EVGA GTX670 FTW.



MEH stickers.









Also, for some reason the guy I got the white sleeving I used for my most recent sleeving adventure, returned my payment. Which makes sense as I was about to flip out because he hadn't shipped it yet. I just wish the jerk let me know sooner. Anyways, opted for the highest quality paracord I know of, from paracord.com with 150ft.


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> Today's new toys. The SIII I've had since weds. It's the case that came in today. lol. Et la pièce de résistance, c'est le EVGA GTX670 FTW.


Niiiice. BTW, what's that S3 case? It looks quite similar to some water bottles that I keep seeing on Woot. I'm looking for a good weather proof case that I can tie the handlebars of my motorcycle.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

It's by puregear. px360 i think


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Got parts cut for the top cooler and top panel assembly. Gonna have to learn how to use bondo real quick like lol:


----------



## sortableturnip

Ah, ic now, you're going to keep the top cooler visible


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Yes, just rying to make it flow better with the original design of the case vs. a ugly clear box sitting on top of an otherwise nice looking computer


----------



## sortableturnip

What about that fan controller? Don't they need a bit of airflow to keep from overheating?


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> What about that fan controller? Don't they need a bit of airflow to keep from overheating?


Yeah. I've been thinking about that issue. They make a waterblock that replaces the heatsink, so I think I may go that route and run a small loop up to it. I've also been thinking about sticking a fan in behind it, or machining a new heatsink for it. I've had it max out at 72c on the pump control channel, so I think it may become an issue especially when it's running two pumps. I've been toying with the idea of removing the original MOSFETS and using much higher current versions. But If I were to do that, then I would rather just use a poweradjust from aquacomputer and put that module down in the bottom of the case with the pumps, and have it connected via aquabus tot he aquaero. MEH


----------



## sortableturnip

What about putting a fan underneath and cutting some slits in the top?


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> What about putting a fan underneath and cutting some slits in the top?


I'm going to mount a a small 40mm fan on the heat sink for now, and see how well that works for the time being. Slits in that panel would really kill the look I'm going for imo. In the long run, I'm going to use the water block. It would be really simple to split off the cpu and gpu loop and send a line behind the motherboard tray up to the fan controller.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Got some work done tonight. Need to sand down the old I/O lettering and then fill in the holes. I also need to configure it all in a way that allows me to separate the top panel from the top cooler without damaging anything.










I'm going to tilt the edges so they are sloped to match the Azza's case.










I got a lot of sanding ahead of me.



















I'm going to slope the trim from around the middle of the cooler to the back in a curve that matches the azza's top panel.










Had to separate the two coolers in order to get everything fitted right. Should be easier to put together this time around due to the fact that I've figured out some better methods on siliconing a couple things.










Geez the sIII's camera ain't that great


----------



## nategr8ns

It is a cell phone, not a camera, after all. I've been pleasantly surprised by it though.
All your shots except the last one look fine.

Can't wait to see what the flush-fit cooler bits look like when you tilt them.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Yeah me too. I gotta pick up some bondo and more white paint and primer tonight. Also need to sand down the front panel and finish sanding the top panel.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

I personally think it was a good idea to leave this part to last. That let me get the coolers working, and the majority of everything else set up and working. Then I was able to dedicate some time to making everything look nice. I hadn't been able to figure out what I wanted to do in terms of cleaning up the look of the top cooler. I've got about 20 sketches of various ways I had thought of making the top cooler's aesthetics, and I only modeled four of them. Eventually, I settled on this one:



I think it would keep the Azza Genesis 9000's lines well. Raised edges with a slightly lower middle, with nice broad curves. I wanted to integrate the Aquaero 5 XT into it as well. This should also give me a nice amount of space to run wires and water lines to the Aquaero.

Anyways, here's some pics of the parts all machined and ready to be sanded down to their final forms.


































































Ready for paint, and a few minor alterations. Right now, I'm planning on keeping the I/O ports as they are right here. I know what ever gets plugged in will interfere with seeing the Aquaero, but I figure one of the only times I won't anything plugged in there would be when I'm taking photos. Otherwise, not an issue.


















See how the sides have a tapered edge? Should fit well with the tapered edges of the case itself.


































































































































I'm going for a sort of "view through the ice" type of deal here. I want to frost the edges, and leave that center clean to see the water flow inside the top section.


----------



## nategr8ns

bravo!


----------



## sortableturnip

Looking good!

From this pic it looks like a couple of those drippers fell off?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> Looking good!
> From this pic it looks like a couple of those drippers fell off?


Looks like he purposely didn't put drippers in 2 spots


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Looks like he purposely didn't put drippers in 2 spots


I think you may be right. The left side is where the fan is located and the top right is where the water feed is.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Thanks, and yeah I took those out on purpose a while ago. was having issues with clearance on the water channel and The other one was near the fitting in the back.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Had a very busy day today at work. I've been working on two early prototypes of Bose's Ride system over the least two weeks which is really cool:



Anyways I had the opportunity to take out the test vehicle today:





And when I got home, tried my hand at bondo. Sorry for the crappy S III pics. I was too lazy to get out my D5100. Can't wait to get that all painted over.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

It needs filler here and there.... but I like where it's going.....


----------



## dmanstasiu

Me too


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Teasers.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Wait, sorry, why did you re-paint white panels with white paint? Or is it a different shade / texture?


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Wait, sorry, why did you re-paint white panels with white paint? Or is it a different shade / texture?


Whats missing.....?


----------



## ElevenEleven

You just wanted to cover up the LED-lit plastic inserts?


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> You just wanted to cover up the LED-lit plastic inserts?


Yeah but I want it to look like they were never there. That's why I sanded down the molded panels, filled the holes with bondo, and re-painted them.


----------



## sortableturnip

Like the look of the pebbles with the clear crystal! Plus, I agree with you on covering those LED inserts...not a big fan of my case being lit up like a christmas tree


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

EK waterblocks will be here this week!









Also, power supply and painting are done. Pics tonight.


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> EK waterblocks will be here this week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, power supply and painting are done. Pics tonight.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR




----------



## ElevenEleven

It's coming out very nicely! Extremely unique and eye-catching. Not sure how I feel about the braided cords though. They do look a bit like something frozen.


----------



## sortableturnip

You might need some female help for those braids









Any temps?

Are you adding a gpu block?


----------



## cre8ive65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*


Me again, I hate to be annoying







but that gem isn't going to get we is it? I wouldn't want to see it destroying your loop with so much work put into it, unless you got a professional opinion, my gem knowledge is getting rusty


----------



## sortableturnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cre8ive65*
> 
> Me again, I hate to be annoying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that gem isn't going to get we is it? I wouldn't want to see it destroying your loop with so much work put into it, unless you got a professional opinion, my gem knowledge is getting rusty


I believe he's put a clearcoat on it

http://www.overclock.net/t/1281076/sponsored-arctic-rain-azza-genesis-9000-evaporative-cooler-build-case-review/150#post_17856741


----------



## nategr8ns

So cool looking...

hah, get it?


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*
> 
> So cool looking...
> hah, get it?


lmao
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's coming out very nicely! Extremely unique and eye-catching. Not sure how I feel about the braided cords though. They do look a bit like something frozen.


Thanks! They need some arranging.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> You might need some female help for those braids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any temps?
> Are you adding a gpu block?


I've got temps from the last time I ran it, The CPU alone only heats up the entire loop a couple degrees above ambient. Temps were in the 50c's at full load on a 4.683Ghz OC. And EK waterblocks is sending me a whole water cooling kit and a fullcover water block for the GPU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cre8ive65*
> 
> Me again, I hate to be annoying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that gem isn't going to get we is it? I wouldn't want to see it destroying your loop with so much work put into it, unless you got a professional opinion, my gem knowledge is getting rusty


It's been sealed with about 10 layers of clear coat. That and any erosion should be in about 3 years from what I read, and I plan on having this computer less than a year...


----------



## cre8ive65

Haha Ok I was just trying to help lol, I didn't want to see that beauty destroyed


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> I plan on having this computer less than a year...










Are you serious?! What's going to happen to this work of art after a year!? Not Craigslist, I hope...


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious?! What's going to happen to this work of art after a year!? Not Craigslist, I hope...


No not craigslist lol. No idea what I would do with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cre8ive65*
> 
> Haha Ok I was just trying to help lol, I didn't want to see that beauty destroyed


Lol thanks

Edit: Tracking says EK's parts are now in the US and have passed through customs XD

And I have a set of these on their way (not my photo):


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

I've wanted to post one of these for a long time







Thank you Gregor, over at EKWB, for helping out a new modder, Seriously, this means a lot to me.










Right now, I'm thoroughly impressed. Aquaero reports a max water temp of 27c, EVGA precision reported a max temp of 39c at full load after two hours, and Realtemp had a max temp on core 1 of 59c after two hours. I'm very happy. The coolers are also going through water a lot faster than usual. Which makes sense lol.










I'm considering throwing this radiator into the CPU/GPU loop for some added performance, plus the ability to run the computer without having to evaporate water.


----------



## sortableturnip

The CPU temp seems a little high, given how low the max temp on the GPU is.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

I felt like trying to sand-blast my heat spreaders for the vengeance RAM this morning. LMAO










The heat sinks for the motherboard however


















Also, forgot to share my tool that allows you to get the exact same position of heat shrink on each wire when sleeving a PSU


----------



## nategr8ns

Did you make that yourself? Nifty!


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Yeah, it works well.

I'm going a little sand blaster crazy today. Nothing to do at work. About to go sand blast my macbook pro lol.


----------



## sortableturnip

I'm surprised you haven't started taking sandblasting jobs from forum members yet


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sortableturnip*
> 
> I'm surprised you haven't started taking sandblasting jobs from forum members yet


If I owned it, I would, but I consider having access to an industrial machine shop a gift that many others don't have. My boss is being extremely generous allowing me to bring in my own stuff and to use the company's resources. Doing work for other people there would be wrong I think.

New Dominator Platinum RAM. Second set will be shipped to school next week. Wait.... what is a radiator doing there.....?










After discussing a bunch of things with one of the thermodynamics engineers at work, we came to the conclusion that having a radiator in line with the CPU/GPU will only help. The primary reason for using it is not for cooling so much as after going through the math, this computer could evaporate through almost all it's water in less than eight hours if it's external filling system failed. Having a radiator will be a great fall back in case the evaporators need to be shut down, or for any other number of reasons. It will be as simple as programming in the profile to the Aquaero.










It's pretty damn large. And very heavy.










































Which works better????


----------



## nategr8ns

I like the sandblasted one better







. But be careful about it rusting. I know in Maine, any exposed metal like that will begin rusting (noticeably) in under a year.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*
> 
> I like the sandblasted one better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But be careful about it rusting. I know in Maine, any exposed metal like that will begin rusting (noticeably) in under a year.


Good thing they're aluminum


----------



## Spedstar

Love the build, keep going


----------



## DiamondCut

Could you explain how evaporation systems work exactly? For those of us who are ill informed?









Oh and I love the white mobo cover, I was trying to figure out the best way to do this for my project. Going to be using a CNC machine with some cool material!


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> Good thing they're aluminum


In that case sandblast _all_ the heatsinks.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Done for the summer. Next update will be in a couple weeks when I'm settled back into the routine of school.


----------



## Citra

Very nice!









End result is fantastic.


----------



## sortableturnip

Wonderful! Any temps? Are you going to do a video?


----------



## nategr8ns

Not a bad place to stop for the school year







.


----------



## socketus

With the right side install, we get to see the vid card's block plate, instead of the back plate - cheers !

I like the Paracord sticker - hit the silk, which is also white, usually. A unique build, its a wonderment ;-)

Your work times are amazing, what you've done and logged - mind boggling to me.

Hey, you didn't get a pic with your windowed panel in the last set of pix


----------



## ElevenEleven

Congratulations on semi-finishing! It looks absolutely perfect!


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Thanks everyone. No side panel shots though. I never got around to doing it, and I also want to get a new dremel before I take a crack at it again.

So far temps with both the CPU and GPU at full load, I get a max of 38c on the GPU and a max of 55c on the CPU over the course of four hours. I'm still working out the bugs with the aquaero's software. Anyone that owns an aquaero 5 knows what I mean







I have it set up to shut down the coolers when the reservoir water temps drop below 22c. But when the temp hits 25 it turns the coolers back on. Like I said, it still needs more tweaking. I also managed to get it set up to shut down the cooler when the water level reaches a certain point (20%)


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

I need to do a lot of work on the side panel. It has potential to look really good once I get some more dremel practice etc.


----------



## Ecks9T

looks very clean nonetheless.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR




----------



## sortableturnip

Looks great! That fan moving air in the top cooler...would it be wise to put something over that exposed circuit board inside the fan?


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Thanks! The front and rear fans both have silicone layers over the circuits to help prevent corrosion


----------



## Aparition

Hope you post a video soon, it is amazing work.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I agree! I'm surprised this thread is not getting more attention - the build is beautiful and so very creative!

P.S.: did you just get promoted to Case Mod Editor? Didn't notice that before! Congrats if so


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Hope you post a video soon, it is amazing work.


I will try and get one up tonight, have to fix some temp sensors first though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I agree! I'm surprised this thread is not getting more attention - the build is beautiful and so very creative!
> P.S.: did you just get promoted to Case Mod Editor? Didn't notice that before! Congrats if so


Yeah, I would have thought it would have gotten more attention. Not as many people browse the Sponsored Builds forum as they do the regular Case Mod Worklogs forum.

And yeah, me and Shadow_Foxx became the new Case Mod Editors yesterday. Thanks!


----------



## ElevenEleven

Well-deserved!

You could have gone the route of DerickWM, who advertised his build log on multiple sites and even created a multi-week fan giveaway to get traffic to his thread. Perhaps you could put a link in the Case Mod Worklogs forum with a brief description!!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Congrats on joining staff


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Congrats on joining staff


Thanks!

I've had the last couple weeks to do some work here and there, so expect an update tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## ElevenEleven

:Excited:

P.S.: Your new avatar is puzzling me!


----------



## InitialDriveGTR




----------



## dmanstasiu




----------



## ElevenEleven

"It's raining inside my case!"

--"Oh no!!"









--"No, it's okay, I planned it that way -- it's perfectly safe!"









--







...

--"Yeah, it rains, and then the water evaporates and cools my components... It's fine, really!"









--







...


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> "It's raining inside my case!"
> --"Oh no!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --"No, it's okay, I planned it that way -- it's perfectly safe!"
> --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> --"Yeah, it rains, and then the water evaporates and cools my components... It's fine, really!"
> --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This exact conversation has happened multiple times lol


----------



## ElevenEleven

That's exactly how I envisioned it









I can only hope that you have your fans quiet enough in normal use that all you hear is the sound of the rainfall.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Even under full load it's very quiet. I also tried something the other night that I really like, and I think will be a long-term addition to the project if all goes well. Will have an update on that tonight.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Front page of bit-tech.net


----------



## ElevenEleven

Congratulations on the recognition! It's definitely an article-worthy build. Can't wait for the finished side window!


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Congratulations on the recognition! It's definitely an article-worthy build. Can't wait for the finished side window!


Thanks! I have no idea if/when I will be finishing the side panel. With school I really don't have time to do it


----------



## hello im sean

WOW i followed your last build and the begininning of this one for a while. Haven't been around in a while but again WOW. I'm a case mod enthusiast.. I've probably viewed all of the ones worth seeing (hours and hours of galleries







) Sir this is my favorite case mod to date of the hundreds i've seen. When I finally get the appropriate funds and tools together to do mine your builds will be in the back of my mind, it certainly has influenced me. Congrats on a job well done! I look forward to your future endeavors and im also curious as to where you go to school? As i'm at Drexel University myself. Parting question though, how well has the steel wool been working as opposed to cloth or other materials? It's an awesome idea but still slightly worries me as i've seen stainless steel oxidize before.. Good luck with it! Don't be a stranger to the forums... Ever! You've already done so much for this community and I.

P.S. I actually saw the finished build on Bit Tech first


----------



## beta bull3t

so on this log


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hello im sean*
> 
> WOW i followed your last build and the begininning of this one for a while. Haven't been around in a while but again WOW. I'm a case mod enthusiast.. I've probably viewed all of the ones worth seeing (hours and hours of galleries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Sir this is my favorite case mod to date of the hundreds i've seen. When I finally get the appropriate funds and tools together to do mine your builds will be in the back of my mind, it certainly has influenced me. Congrats on a job well done! I look forward to your future endeavors and im also curious as to where you go to school? As i'm at Drexel University myself. Parting question though, how well has the steel wool been working as opposed to cloth or other materials? It's an awesome idea but still slightly worries me as i've seen stainless steel oxidize before.. Good luck with it! Don't be a stranger to the forums... Ever! You've already done so much for this community and I.
> P.S. I actually saw the finished build on Bit Tech first


Thanks! I really appreciate it. It's not 100% done, but it's getting there. School interferes with a lot of things. Or I should say a lot of things interfere with school







I'm currently at Umass Dartmouth for electrical engineering and I'm probably going to minor in mechanical engineering. The steel wool has been working great. Other materials such as cloth etc. all collect lots of the impurities in the water, but the stainless steel wool doesn't and thus has none of those maintenance issues the cloth did. I know stainless steel can oxidize, but in all honesty, I don't plan on using this computer for more than a year. My next build I'm working on designing will be using water chilling, a bigger case, and a good amount of sound deadening.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Bump. BECAUSE I CAN

And ... update imminent, I think?


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Bump. BECAUSE I CAN
> And ... update imminent, I think?


Like right now?










































I added blue dye to the water. I've been testing this for about two weeks, and the dye does not evaporate with the water. So as long as the water level is maintained, The color of the water does not change. I also did the sleeving on the PSU over again. The heat shrink job I did on the wires looked like crap, so instead I used the method I used for Project Rainfall.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I love the blue "stripe" of the water column and the frosted looking water tubes. The pale blue is a good touch! Looks better every time!

You could do a side window to only show the reservoir(s) or one to block the bottom section under the motherboard with the door, and the rest basically be a huge transparent window. I personally feel like just showing the reservoir and evaporative chamber would be more coherent with the theme, but I'm sure you've got lots of ideas.


----------



## mybadomen

Wow what a beautiful build !


----------



## socketus

"Da CRYSTAL ! BOSS ! Da CRYSTAL !"

temp misplacement ? or ....


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> "Da CRYSTAL ! BOSS ! Da CRYSTAL !"
> temp misplacement ? or ....


I'm sorry but I'm completely lost on this one....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Wow what a beautiful build !


Thanks!


----------



## ElevenEleven

I think he means the huge pseudo-quartz crystal you originally planned on using.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I think he means the huge pseudo-quartz crystal you originally planned on using.


AHHH

I had to take it out due tot he clear coat starting to break down.


----------



## dmanstasiu

When I was bumping, I saw that you were also viewing the thread


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> AHHH
> I had to take it out due tot he clear coat starting to break down.


Yah, that. I noticed in your latest pic that there was something missing. I checked previous pix, and didn't see any notes from you about why the change, now I know !


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Yah, that. I noticed in your latest pic that there was something missing. I checked previous pix, and didn't see any notes from you about why the change, now I know !


Yeah I need to find something new to put inside there. I have a few ideas, but nothing solid yet. Right now at school, I can't do any machining of the actual plastic parts, so I can't do much modifications really


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Some screen shots of the CPU and GPU temperature outputs on the Aquaero 5



















Folding with just the 360 Radiator and the evaporative cooler off: (PS I did not want to let it get any hotter so I turned on the evap cooler as seen in the next pic)










Folding with both the 360 Radiator and my evaporative cooler running:


----------



## dmanstasiu

Nice temps!


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Nice temps!


Thanks!

Also, I forgot to mention that the top graph in those screen shots is actually the CPU input overlayed onto the GPU output, so that way I can see how much heat is being generated at any given time


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Sorry if this was already stated, but what clocks/voltage is that at?


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Sorry if this was already stated, but what clocks/voltage is that at?


----------



## PCModderMike

4 cores 4 threads? Do you have HT disabled? Or is that just reporting wrong?


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 4 cores 4 threads? Do you have HT disabled? Or is that just reporting wrong?


Never had any use for HT, so I have always kept it disabled.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> Never had any use for HT, so I have always kept it disabled.


Oh, well cool. I really like how the build has come along. Followed it since project rainfall. Great work.


----------



## kpforce1

Awesome build for sure... makes the SR-2 build i'm currently working on seem "regular" lol


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Disassembled and rebuilt


----------



## PCModderMike

But why?


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

It needed cleaning. The fish tank rocks I had in it made a mess out of everything. I finished rebuilding it last night, and it runs a lot better. The waterblocks were very clogged, and I was getting some really bad flow in the heating loop. It runs all around so much cooler, under full load it maxes out at around 47c


----------



## PCModderMike

Oh well it's good to hear you got it all sorted. Is that going to be a regular occurrence? Or are you no longer going to be using the rocks?


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

I am no longer using the rocks entirely. With the blue water it did't fit the theme anymore either. This way it also has a higher water capacity than before.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

99%?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Yup, looks good - I'll take it!


----------



## kpforce1

I like it with the blue water


----------



## nategr8ns

The water is so subtle. Great choice! Will it be staying that color for good, or is that just for show?


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

At this point there has been no noticeable disadvantages to using the colored water, so for now it's staying. As far as I'm aware, the dye does not evaporate, so as long as there is water, the concentration will just change as the water levels change.


----------



## TheGrayDon10

I've been out of the loop a bit with this, your most recent build. Do you have any recent youtube videos of Arctic Rain running?


----------



## socketus

Post 336 has a 1 month old YT vid


----------



## TheGrayDon10

thanks.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

I really need to stop messing around with ssd caching. Stupid thing is installing windows again....


----------



## DeTeWe

That's really something great. Whenever I saw a bong I thought that should be done smaller and more closed, just like your build. Now someone needs to find a way to deal with the exhausted air and its perfect









But a little question:
I see temps of the CPU, GPU, and I think the temps around the input and output of your fans. But what's your water temp at input/output? Is it sub-ambient or not?


----------



## eskamobob1

sub'd for any last updates, but amazing build so far... i have been saying the 9000 was an awsome case for the price, and no one has been believing me... now ill just point them here


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> sub'd for any last updates, but amazing build so far... i have been saying the 9000 was an awsome case for the price, and no one has been believing me... now ill just point them here


I've been very busy with school recently, but I've managed to make so improvements/modifications/tests over the last couple weeks on Arctic Rain. I still firmly believe it's an awesome case, as its lived up to my expectations very well, so thanks for referring people here









Recently I've been cleaning out the water cooling system, and trying to diagnose a lot of issues with the aquaero system. I'm pretty sure I'm not using the AE5 the way it was originally intended. I've removed the stainless steel wool so that way I can try the top cooler with just the water falling down. So far, it's showing some improvements over the stainless steel wool, temps seem to be running lower. The idle water temp measured at the GPU's output is typically around 24 - 26c and under full load it usually holds a temp of about 32c.

I've been experimenting without the use of the 360 radiator as well. I'm getting faster response in the water temperatures to increases in system loads, kinda like using a lighter flywheel on a car if you know what I mean. I'll post up some pictures of what it's looking like now tonight. I'll also throw up a couple screenshots comparing the performance of the computer with different cooling setups.


----------



## callofduty2200

Its crazy how much i love this build u did! I LOVE IT! im using the 9000 in a build im about to do and if it looks half as good as this i will be very happy.

Great job man looks great


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

It's a great case and very easy to mod. I'm sure you'll love it. And thanks!

I forgot to get pics up last night of it's current status. I need to fix some of the sensor wiring (messed it up when I put the back panel on) when I get back to my apartment after my circuit theory labs, and once thats all good, I'll get some new pics.

I ran a full load stress test yesterday afternoon, and I got max temp on the GPU of 38c and a max temp on the CPU of 56c running at 4.683GHz. Water temp output on the GPU (The hottest point in the cooling system) maxed out after about 3 hours of full load at 25c







The average heat being removed is about 86W and about 140W on the GPU, which coincides with measurements read in real temp.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR




----------



## DaXxJaPxX

loving the new tubing comapred to the OP. such a beautiful rig. you should take shots of it outside after a nice snowfall, that would look awesome


----------



## CyberDemonz101

WOW just WOW. Is there a youtube vid of it working somewhere. I would love to see how it works.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR




----------



## socketus

umm, your cam's colors off ? or did you paint the case and house door to the left









I like what you did with the dryer hose on the back, condensation venter ?


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> umm, your cam's colors off ? or did you paint the case and house door to the left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like what you did with the dryer hose on the back, condensation venter ?


The lighting in my room is not a true white, it's RGB LED stripping so that's why the color is off. The vent on the back really helps reduce humidity in the room. It's connected to a cardboard panel I have in my window


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

So I had some free time this weekend to do some more mods on my build. I decided to try installing RGB strips in the cooling system, and have them react to the thermal load on the system. The Aquaero 5 has a RGB LED controller, but each channel is limited to 20mA of current, and hooking up the strips directly to the AE5 would either fry the driving circuitry, or just simply not work. So I found a couple N-Channel MOSFETs on an old Nvidia card rated for 12.5A of continuous current, that the 5v signal the AE5's LED controller could control.

The bottom:









Getting the strips taped down and secured. All I had was duct tape, so don't hate.










Started to rework the setup for all the hoses that connect everything up:










All the new tubes cut and hooked up


























This is the result:






As you can see, the system starts off a cool blue, indicating the heat output is low. Once it starts to warm up, it fades to a dark orange, indicating a high thermal load. When the cooling system turns on, the system fades back to the cool blue color, and the cycle repeats.


----------



## derickwm




----------



## nategr8ns

Coolest thing ever


----------



## ElevenEleven

I love this addition! Best set up!


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

I've been experiencing a lot of major electrical issues with my computer. Whenever it powers down, the power supply seems to be switching everything on and off very quickly. I pulled the motherboard and PSU etc. out and have it all hooked up on my desk with one of the pumps to run the radiator. Hopefully everything is ok.....


----------



## socketus

OUCH !







I hope you get that figured out !


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Seems after some diagnostics, the motherboard is messed up. It causes the computer to rapidly power the PSU on and off. Which I know for a fact is not good for the hardware. I'd rather not kill the 2600K and the GTX670, so I don't want to risk using it. :/

So I bought a Sabertooth Z77









Going to paint the thermal armor all a nice matte white. I'm also considering re painting the entire computer matte white.


----------



## ElevenEleven

A white Sabertooth would be pretty hot! My nearby Microcenter has some open box Saberooth motherboards, which I've been considering, along with an extra processor purchase...

What paint did you use for your plastic parts, by the way? Going to be working on a BitFenix Survivor case soon (stock white) when it finally gets to me. I've tried Krylon Fusion so far, but I'd read about someone having good experience with Rust-Oleum's high heat range.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

I use regular rustoleoum primer and then a gloss or matte paint, and use lots of sand paper.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quick question: which compound did you use to even out the surface on the plastic parts over the LED stripe inserts? I'm trying to do something similar for a case now, covering up a plastic logo insert that's somewhat flush with the case but is a bit indented, and there are gaps between the logo and the case. I tried a filler primer by Rust-Oleum, since I already had that, but it's too thin. Sprayed on a whole bunch, and it while I got it on pretty thick, it still was very uneven and didn't go into all the indents, even after massaging it with my finger as it was drying. Some sort of a paste would have been better, like a spackling paste for drywall.

Something like this, perhaps?


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

I used bondo, so yea that would work perfectly


----------



## ElevenEleven

Great, thanks







Gonna go to an AuzoZone now









I've also been thinking about primer sealers for a smoother surface. Filler primer over sanded powder-coated original surface didn't yield as smooth of a finish as I had hoped. I'e wet-sanded all the painted parts and will do more coats tomorrow (and then clear), but the plastic front is still unfinished, so free for other options.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

No problem. When I was prepping the parts to painted, I had to sand everything down first.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> No problem. When I was prepping the parts to painted, I had to sand everything down first.


Thank you, I did that too: 320 grit on powdercoated surfaces, then filler primer (won't be using that again... didn't do anything to help with the roughness). Then 1000 grit wet-sanded, then a few coats of paint and more wet-sanding with 2000-grit. Did another round of paint last night, and after more wet sanding with 3000 grit or so, I'll be doing clear coats. My wrist hurts! The Bondo stuff worked greats, thanks


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Just ordered a couple hundred worth of aluminum stock and stainless steel M5 cap screws. Picking up from Grainger tuesday.











O btw. some after xmas shopping produced good results.


----------



## audioholic

this is awesome....are you just buying panels and making your own frame?


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

I bought 5x 1"x3/8" 6 foot lengths and 6 1"x 1/4" 6 foot lengths. Should work well and be very strong.. all bare panels too for minimum bezel between panels.

The three panels are the three 21.5" 1680x1050 panels I have acquired over the last couple years. Not planning on running 3d so sync polarity isn't an issue.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

I still can't believe this plate and the hardened steel standoffs were just getting thrown in scrap.... only modifications to the plate are mounting holes for the g27.


----------



## Editor22

WOW great find! people throw away the most awesome things!


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Well what happened was I was asked to pull this plate off a machine and replace it with a smaller version. Custom machined plates usually get reworked into smaller plates if the original is getting scrapped. But this one is irregular so I asked the machine shop if they were going to use it, they said no, so I snagged it. The two standoffs are where Bosch extrusion is mounted for a glue dispenser and the two cut outs on both sides are for two masts that hold tooling and the product's rotation mechanisms. I love working in equipment design


----------



## socketus

Very cool find







Say, there's a builder named Seanimus448 who is trying to hook up his Aquaero to an RGB led set to indicate temp loading, and I remembered that you had done this. I wonder if you could offer any help - I've posted your thread's post to Seanimus' log just now, at this link -

http://www.overclock.net/t/1295989/build-log-caselabs-sth10-aquacomputer-evga-seanimus448/780#post_19034651


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Got all the metal cut to length and proper angles cut.



And this is what I managed to get done in a night.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Remaining frame sections are assembled. Just need to finish the 30 degree brackets like the one in the bottom three pictures, then get the monitor assembly mounted onto the pillow block linear slides, and it will be good to go.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

So when I decided to build a triple screen setup I had several criteria.

1) Use my existing two 22" screens
2) Have the least amount of space between the LCDs
3) All three screens need to be on a single stand
4) Adjustable height
5) Needs to be able to sit on my desk in my dorm room and must clear surrounding furniture
6) Cheaper than a commercial version

I met all criteria except 6. The third screen and the racing wheel, plus all the aluminum, hardened steel 20mm standoffs, and parts for the linear slides used to support the screens was close to $1200...... whoops.....


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

It looks beautiful, though!


----------



## nategr8ns

Awesome!

May I suggest using electrical tape between the panels to prevent light from bleeding from the background?


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Arctic Rain livin the college life.




Sigh


----------



## nategr8ns

not a bad college setup!
My next big thing will be three monitors and a videocard that can game on all of them







.


----------



## dmanstasiu

That is a bad-ass fillport right there.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> That is a bad-ass fillport right there.


Well it can blow through 3 gallons in a day now lol


----------



## socketus

Guess I missed out on the Lego hopper addition, what's going on there ? and where are the school textbooks ? Seriously, the amount of energy to haul that gear to your college room, is .... enervating


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Guess I missed out on the Lego hopper addition, what's going on there ? and where are the school textbooks ? Seriously, the amount of energy to haul that gear to your college room, is .... enervating


It's rockenbock, amazing **** there.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Favourite build log on OCN, and I've been here a while. Nostalgia


----------



## 420Killah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> So I bought a Sabertooth Z77
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to paint the thermal armor all a nice matte white. I'm also considering re painting the entire computer matte white.


If you do go ahead with painting the thermal armor that would be sick but dont forget the pictures!








I'm planning on getting some 3m Di-noc white carbon vinyl and wrapping the thermal armor when I get my board









This is such an awesome build, subbed!


----------



## rocketboy07

I followed your other build last year and thought it was awesome. I just found this build a couple days ago and think this is even better. You gave me a bunch of ideas and led me to a great case. I plan on doing my own,and first, mod with a few ideas that I got while looking at your log. I plan on using the same case as you though it won't be staying white for long. Thanks for the great mod and the great log you kept of it.


----------

